# The Old Grouch / Young Firestarter drivel



## baldfish (Sep 13, 2010)

Thought I woukld start it sine we was driviling


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 13, 2010)

How come aint no one dribblin in yo dribbler thread, chrome?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 13, 2010)

I drivel any time Charlie is around...............


----------



## Hankus (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 13, 2010)

........ hhhmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Thought I woukld start it sine we was driviling


 
You should have named it the Tazer driveler and put it in the PF. It would have been covered up by now...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have named it the Tazer driveler and put it in the PF. It would have been covered up by now...


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 14, 2010)

Do ya hafta be _bald_ to dribble in here? I nearly qualify!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Bumping for the "inevitable"................


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 17, 2010)

I feel like I need to post in this thread....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

I smell drivelers . . .


----------



## pbradley (Sep 17, 2010)

I reckon I'll have to wait for the "Shaggy Driveler's" thread.


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

QUACK! ... you buzzard...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I feel like I need to post in this thread....


'bout time, I'm slap wore out from chasing you alllll over this forum!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I smell drivelers . . .


 but, but, but, but I put smell good on dis mernin!! 



pbradley said:


> I reckon I'll have to wait for the "Shaggy Driveler's" thread.


Naaaahhh, you're good to go darlin'!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Nic!!!




I saw one of those "Marsh  Masters" yesterday being pulled by a GP F250 that thing looked like we could have some fun on it!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> QUACK! ... you buzzard...



 whut'd he do *this* time?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> QUACK! ... you buzzard...



Whaaaaaaaaat???




Pfffffffffffffft!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bumping for the "inevitable"................



How do I change my username?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I reckon I'll have to wait for the "Shaggy Driveler's" thread.



Who you callin` shaggy??  I had a haircut a little over 3 years ago! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Those things are great fun!!! Only problem is the cost...$100,000...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2010)

So..... I'm sittin atthe bar at taco Mac....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How do I change my username?



Talk to an admin, really, really, REALLY nice............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who you callin` shaggy??  I had a haircut a little over 3 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You can get an Argo, or a Max for less than 10k and they float!!  Wished I never sold mine.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So..... I'm sittin atthe bar at taco Mac....



which one Foo?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 17, 2010)

Can I drivel if I am balding but not yet a chrome dome.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> which one Foo?



Crabapple.... Long ways from u.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can I drivel if I am balding but not yet a chrome dome.


I'm hoping it only applies to you he males.............. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Crabapple.... Long ways from u.



How's the young'un?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Talk to an admin, really, really, REALLY nice............



just driveling, Keebs.  I already knew that answer as an admin elsewhere.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm hoping it only applies to you he males..............
> 
> 
> 
> How's the young'un?



He's doing good!  Every now and then I will slip him a drink when the bartender isn't looking.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just driveling, Keebs.  I already knew that answer as an admin elsewhere.



 Dat weren't drivelin, that darlin', was askin a question!  
ssoooooooooooo what's the new name gonna be??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> He's doing good!  Every now and then I will slip him a drink when the bartender isn't looking.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2010)

Where's Chollie? Who's drivin' this bus?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Where's Chollie? Who's drivin' this bus?



Quack's drivin', but he's been drankin'.  So hold on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Who dere???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh man.........
Just drove over Lake Chehaw at the Old Leesburg bridge. With the water level down, i was thinking to myself: "Self, this would be an excellent time to get the cast net and go fish every one of those little ponds." 
I bet the trapped fish are stacked up in each hole!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Quack's drivin', but he's been drankin'.  So hold on.



YeeeeHawwwwwwww!

Hey,Quack - ya gonna fire that purty green Jeep up for FPG? Becca said she'd drive!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who dere???


Iz here...........



rhbama3 said:


> Oh man.........
> Just drove over Lake Chehaw at the Old Leesburg bridge. With the water level down, i was thinking to myself: "Self, this would be an excellent time to get the cast net and go fish every one of those little ponds."
> I bet the trapped fish are stacked up in each hole!






crackerdave said:


> YeeeeHawwwwwwww!
> 
> Hey,Quack - ya gonna fire that purty green Jeep up for FPG? Becca said she'd drive!


Oh yeah, we got a trailer to hook up to da jeep so we can deliver the beer to the campsites that Quacks getting for us!! (Becca & I will be taking turns driving.............)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man.........
> Just drove over Lake Chehaw at the Old Leesburg bridge. With the water level down, i was thinking to myself: "Self, this would be an excellent time to get the cast net and go fish every one of those little ponds."
> I bet the trapped fish are stacked up in each hole!



And between the heat, gators, coons, and otters, they won`t last long either. It`s a good time to catch a croker sack full of cottonmouths too.  Can you tote a 200 pound man out there with you? I`ll go if you can.  We`ll have us some fun!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And between the heat, gators, coons, and otters, they won`t last long either. It`s a good time to catch a croker sack full of cottonmouths too.  Can you tote a 200 pound man out there with you? I`ll go if you can.  We`ll have us some fun!!!



I saw a snake on the edge of that little island on the right. Couldn't tell if it was a Moc or a water snake. I wonder if the DNR would hassle us for cast netting?


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw a snake on the edge of that little island on the right. Couldn't tell if it was a Moc or a water snake. I wonder if the DNR would hassle us for cast netting?



Yep - but only if they _saw_ ya!

Hey,Keebs - ya don't reckon that beer'll git a lil' _shook up_ in that trailer,do ya?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw a snake on the edge of that little island on the right. Couldn't tell if it was a Moc or a water snake. I wonder if the DNR would hassle us for cast netting?





I`m afraid so. Shame too. I have a nice seine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Quack's drivin', but he's been drankin'.  So hold on.




WHOOOOOOOOOOT!!!




crackerdave said:


> YeeeeHawwwwwwww!
> 
> Hey,Quack - ya gonna fire that purty green Jeep up for FPG? Becca said she'd drive!





The beer wagon will be loaded wit da purty women and beer!!

Having a new stereo installed as we speak, dang oil pressure gauge went bad and leaked oil into the CD player??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m afraid so. Shame too. I have a nice seine.



Nic, there are few things in life more fun than seining a wet weather pond or swamp hole thats about dried up. Me and a buddy got 3 5gallon buckets full of crappie, bream, bass, bowfin, jacks, turtles, and crawdads out of one hole about the size of a swimming pool! 

I lost my seine when an 8 foot gator got tangled up in it in a mudhole. He took it to the main swamp with him.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kin see 'em now - ridin' out with Neil Diamond wailin' out "Cherry,Cherry!"


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, there are few things in life more fun than seining a wet weather pond or swamp hole thats about dried up. Me and a buddy got 3 5gallon buckets full of crappie, bream, bass, bowfin, jacks, turtles, and crawdads out of one hole about the size of a swimming pool!
> 
> I lost my seine when an 8 foot gator got tangled up in it in a mudhole. He took it to the main swamp with him.



you woulda needed a bigger bucket...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> you woulda needed a bigger bucket...



that sucker yanked the poles out of our hands and left us facedown in the Lowndesboro, alabama mud before we even realized what had happened. Had just enough time to watch him haul butt out of the water and go drop in the swamp a few feet away. Just thankful one of us didn't step on him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Quack!
I was planning to bring my skeet thrower and 28 gauges to let the kids and wimmenses shoot some clay birds. Is there any problems or concerns on your part with that? If so, i won't bring them.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Yep - but only if they _saw_ ya!
> 
> Hey,Keebs - ya don't reckon that beer'll git a lil' _shook up_ in that trailer,do ya?


Heck nawww, it's gonna be cushioned good in ice!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOT!!!
> The beer wagon will be loaded wit da purty women and beer!!
> 
> Having a new stereo installed as we speak, dang oil pressure gauge went bad and leaked oil into the CD player??


 _AGAIN_?!?! 



crackerdave said:


> I kin see 'em now - ridin' out with Neil Diamond wailin' out "Cherry,Cherry!"


Nu-uh...............
"Beer for my Horses"..................... 



slip said:


> you woulda needed a bigger bucket...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Dave, since I done got to old to fight, and too crippled up to run, I doubt if I`ll ever go back to Hog Valley again. 

Thanks for the step back a few years.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

afternoon all....time to get ready for some more fishing....I gotta go work on my netting skills


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Dave, since I done got to old to fight, and too crippled up to run, I doubt if I`ll ever go back to Hog Valley again.
> 
> Thanks for the step back a few years.



Same here,my friend!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Keebs, thanks for the call!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, thanks for the call!!


 


Quack called me a sissy and said I ain't got a hair on my head.....Ban me!   PLEASE!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Quack called me a sissy and said I ain't got a hair on my head.....Ban me!   PLEASE!!





Self, are you sure you want me to do that???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, thanks for the call!!


 Always good to hear the grouch's voice!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Self, are you sure you want me to do that???



Do it, dare ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Always good to hear the grouch's voice!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Where's Chollie? Who's drivin' this bus?


He's on his way to my house!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He's on his way to my house!!



Tell my B, B & B Bro HI!!!!!!!!!for me!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Self, are you sure you want me to do that???


 


I need access to those magical editing devices.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 17, 2010)

What's goin' on in here?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tell my B, B & B Bro HI!!!!!!!!!for me!!




too much green!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What's goin' on in here?!



nuttin.......... what'd you hear???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> too much green!!!!!



AAawwwww, Dis better???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Just tryin` to keep Self! from goin` ape-crazy. We failed, ingloriously...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Little Red, the other avatar was better...


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish I lived the life of Self! Best singer eva!


 


2 can play that


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> 2 can play that


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I have bit off more than I can chew. Self! is da man!


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> elfiii! Ban Self!!



that was harsh!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> elfiii! Ban Self!!



 You got a death wish dude?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> elfiii! Ban Self!!



wwod?









what would Otis do?


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> that was harsh!


 


Keebs said:


> You got a death wish dude?!?!


 


rhbama3 said:


> wwod?
> 
> what would Otis do?


 

Nic is an old softy with a bad knee. No worries.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2010)

He kin still _shoot,_ though!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Nic is an old softy with a bad knee. No worries.





He`s a good ol` boy too!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s a good ol` boy too!!!


 


high tech redneck? this may require a haircut  coming to FPG?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s a good ol` boy too!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> high tech redneck? this may require a haircut  coming to FPG?



 
Who's gone do the cuttin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> high tech redneck? this may require a haircut  coming to FPG?




Consider yourself lucky. I ain`t gonna be able to make it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Who's gone do the cuttin?





See my avatar...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 17, 2010)

Afternoon folks...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am the cutter...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Any of yall know anyone between Columbus, Augusta and Greenville, SC with a big stock trailer or horse trailer we can borrow? 

My wormy calf died this morning 

The heifer won't, wait.. REFUSES to stand up 

But its SUCH a beautiful day   Gonna go out and enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Who's gone do the cuttin?


 


Nicodemus said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I ain`t gonna be able to make it.


 


me either, but I figure I can get 50 pecos for your scalp over at a certain duck hunting forum


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> me either, but I figure I can get 50 pecos for your scalp over at a certain duck hunting forum





Not hardly!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 17, 2010)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/627_1284726298"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/627_1284726298" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Any of yall know anyone between Columbus, Augusta and Greenville, SC with a big stock trailer or horse trailer we can borrow?
> 
> My wormy calf died this morning
> 
> ...



-wish i could help

-sorry to hear that.

-yer crazy, its hot as hades out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Afternoon folks!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 17, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/627_1284726298"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/627_1284726298" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



Thanks for sharin right before supper. Spew chunks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/627_1284726298"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/627_1284726298" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>



What the????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks for sharin right before supper. Spew chunks.



Eat a little bit later


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What the????



yeah....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks for sharin right before supper. Spew chunks.



Thanks for the warning ....I got Wallace bbq on the way.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks for the warning ....I got Wallace bbq on the way.



I'm gunna fire up the grill and cook some ribeyes, bake some taters, grill some veggies and mushrooms and partake in an adult beverage or two. 

Oh yeah and make some hot wings for the youngin...he is not a steak lover.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah and make some hot wings for the youngin...he is not a steak lover.



That's just not rite..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

i think i'm gonna fry me some turkey breast nuggets!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

i aint watching NO MORE of your videos


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i aint watching NO MORE of your videos





Any more like that will be deleted too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

2


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna fire up the grill and cook some ribeyes, bake some taters, grill some veggies and mushrooms and partake in an adult beverage or two.
> 
> Oh yeah and make some hot wings for the youngin...he is not a steak lover.



Just don't do any weight liftin' afterwards


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

holy cow its raining a little...


almost forgot what that stuff looks like.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 17, 2010)

owch


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> -wish i could help
> 
> -sorry to hear that.
> 
> -yer crazy, its hot as hades out there.


Thanks for the thoughts, at least, Slip 

It aint that hot. I been out in it daily for the past month or so, no shorts, so I'm more used to it then a few months ago 



slip said:


> holy cow its raining a little...
> 
> 
> almost forgot what that stuff looks like.



Send it here!!! I didn't get a chance to water the garden, and its lookin a tad scorched


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

Jus a small drunken drivel


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

where is everyone?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> where is everyone?



Don't know Snowy.


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> where is everyone?



walkin da dawgs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Don't know Snowy.



HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY FF!!! 

Good to see ya  Things goin alright over yonder?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> walkin da dawgs.



I just let mine out, no walkin needed... they ran a ton today with me anyways! Splat outruns the 4wheeler in 4th gear


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I just let mine out, no walkin needed... they ran a ton today with me anyways! Splat outruns the 4wheeler in 4th gear



dang

mine run around all day with me, but if i dont walk flossie we'll be playing fetch or something for 3 hours at 4am.

dont ask me how i know this.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY FF!!!
> 
> Good to see ya  Things goin alright over yonder?



Yepper, trying to stay busy so that time flies by. It has been finally cooling down too so thats always a bonus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Don't know Snowy.



How are ya ff....


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How are ya ff....



Pretty good Jeff, just getting ready to head into work in a bit.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> dang
> 
> mine run around all day with me, but if i dont walk flossie we'll be playing fetch or something for 3 hours at 4am.
> 
> dont ask me how i know this.


Oh geez  


flyfisher76544 said:


> Yepper, trying to stay busy so that time flies by. It has been finally cooling down too so thats always a bonus.



Ah yeah, thats definetly a bonus  You should be stateside soon?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

just got back from dinner at Applebee's with Jenny. What ya'll up to?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm jober as df sudge


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm jober as df sudge



That answers my question!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Pretty good Jeff, just getting ready to head into work in a bit.



Good to hear bud....you'll be home in no time. Keep in touch!!



rhbama3 said:


> just got back from dinner at Applebee's with Jenny. What ya'll up to?



Nuttin honey


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh geez
> 
> 
> Ah yeah, thats definetly a bonus  You should be stateside soon?



Nope, still have a ways to go over here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm jober as df sudge



seth.......is that you??



OutFishHim said:


> That answers my question!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Nope, still have a ways to go over here.



Hey you!  When you coming home?



Jeff C. said:


> seth.......is that you??







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> just got back from dinner at Applebee's with Jenny. What ya'll up to?


Heeeeeey Wingman.... fightin sleep... too early to go to bed 


Hankus said:


> I'm jober as df sudge


We know what Hankus has been up to 



OutFishHim said:


> That answers my question!


I'm thirsty  


flyfisher76544 said:


> Nope, still have a ways to go over here.


 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Well Heeeeeeeeeey SggSista


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey you!  When you coming home?



Hey TagTeamSista!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have no idea what i'm grinning about, but hate to be left out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 17, 2010)

Any bodsdy check on sparky tonight


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey you!  When you coming home?



Not for another 7 months OFH, still gotta fix peoples broke stuff over 'chere.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Snowy!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I have no idea what i'm grinning about, but hate to be left out.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any bodsdy check on sparky tonight



Hmmm......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 17, 2010)

Just make sure he is ok  lol


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any bodsdy check on sparky tonight



He's been texting me. He seems okay, calling me names as usual.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hmmm......



Hiya, Snowbabe! 
 I saw your post about needing horse trailers. Afraid my little 2 staller wouldn't help much. Is there any horse riding stables up there close by? Cattle farms? Somebody has to have some trailers up there somewhere not being used!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 17, 2010)

I also heard a strange phone call from tatonka and al33 .    they got some hotel in the mountains with camo negl something.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeey Wingman.... fightin sleep... too early to go to bed
> We know what Hankus has been up to
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sista!  C'mon.....wanna take a ride in my gold trans am?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey TagTeamSista!!!



Tag Team Back again!



rhbama3 said:


> I have no idea what i'm grinning about, but hate to be left out.







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any bodsdy check on sparky tonight



Caveman...



flyfisher76544 said:


> Not for another 7 months OFH, still gotta fix peoples broke stuff over 'chere.



Dang!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

check it, direct it......, let's begin


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 17, 2010)

My people!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> check it, direct it......, let's begin


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> My people!!!



Yo!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> I saw your post about needing horse trailers. Afraid my little 2 staller wouldn't help much. Is there any horse riding stables up there close by? Cattle farms? Somebody has to have some trailers up there somewhere not being used!


Yeah, we're workin on it up here.... Everyones usin em Monday though   Go figure, huh? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I also heard a strange phone call from tatonka and al33 .    they got some hotel in the mountains with camo negl something.





OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!  C'mon.....wanna take a ride in my gold trans am?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh time for a ride!! 



Benji314 said:


> My people!!!



Heeeeeeeeey Benji


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 17, 2010)

the metter tigers just beat vidalia woohhoooo go tigers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



<Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii>



SnowHunter said:


> We know what Hankus has been up to
> 
> I'm thirsty



Naw, not Hankus.

Get sumpin to drank



rhbama3 said:


> I have no idea what i'm grinning about, but hate to be left out.



Bammer, how much fooball you gonna watch tomorrow???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 17, 2010)

Howdy!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff  

I did 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy!!



Hey Dani! You feelin better yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probably a fair amount MSU/LSU, UGA/Ark, and Bama/Duke all at some point between naps.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> I did
> 
> ...



hey snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Seth


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> I did
> 
> ...



Hey Snowy! Yes, a ton!!! Must've just been one of those 24-hour bugs or something. Now I'm just exhausted. It's been a day....Just glad to be home and talkin' with friends. It's time to unwind.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yo!


Wurd!



SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, we're workin on it up here.... Everyones usin em Monday though   Go figure, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy Snowy!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey Snowy! Yes, a ton!!! Must've just been one of those 24-hour bugs or something. Now I'm just exhausted. It's been a day....Just glad to be home and talkin' with friends. It's time to unwind.


YAY!!  Glad to hear it Sista!!! Think you gave it to me though


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Think i'm gonna kill a few lizard people or germans on Playstation for a little while. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah...think I'll check and see what's comin up after this Game myself....G'night y'all!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> YAY!!  Glad to hear it Sista!!! Think you gave it to me though



Uh.....oops......



rhbama3 said:


> Think i'm gonna kill a few lizard people or germans on Playstation for a little while. See ya'll later!



Whatever happened to Duke Nukem? I'd actually invest in an XBox if they would come out with Duke Nukem again. There was nothing more relaxing that killing Octobrains. Or Redneck Rampage. That was awesome.



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...think I'll check and see what's comin up after this Game myself....G'night y'all!



Night Jeffie!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 17, 2010)

aalright think Ima get to bed.. yall enjoy!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

Buncha lightweights.....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aalright think Ima get to bed.. yall enjoy!!



Night Snow!


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

errybody done runt off...


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2010)

yep....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Buncha lightweights.....



yup


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

slip said:


> errybody done runt off...







Hankus said:


> yup



What are you still doing up??????


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What are you still doing up??????



unwindin from chicken catchtin how bout you


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> unwindin from chicken catchtin how bout you



Just sittin' here daydreaming about horizontal plains......and catchin chickens....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just sittin' here daydreaming about horizontal plains......and catchin chickens....



I bleve I got thisun in a smilie  or two


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I bleve I got thisun in a smilie  or two


----------



## Hankus (Sep 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

okay, 763 germans are dead and we won WW2 again. Your welcome.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> okay, 763 germans are dead and we won WW2 again. Your welcome.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, 763 germans are dead and we won WW2 again. Your welcome.



thanks now where is that bow and pay homage smilie


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



now I certain it was thisun 



aint it past yer bedtime


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Mercy sakes looks like we got us a convoy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

well, i was going to bed but Manswers is on.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> now I certain it was thisun
> 
> 
> 
> aint it past yer bedtime



You betta recognize!

Almost....I ran outa rita mix...  But I still have blue mountains..



hogtrap44 said:


> Mercy sakes looks like we got us a convoy.



Hey HT!~



rhbama3 said:


> well, i was going to bed but Manswers is on.





What's that?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mercy sakes looks like we got us a convoy.



sorta but she aint long



rhbama3 said:


> well, i was going to bed but Manswers is on.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You betta recognize!
> 
> Almost....I ran outa rita mix...  But I still have blue mountains..



I outta stones


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i was going to bed but Manswers is on.


That stuff is bad fo the blood pressure.



OutFishHim said:


> You betta recognize!
> 
> Almost....I ran outa rita mix...  But I still have blue mountains..
> 
> ...


 Hi ya Heather, fancy seein ya up dis time of knight.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I outta stones



I'll share my blue mountains wit u!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You betta recognize!
> 
> Almost....I ran outa rita mix...  But I still have blue mountains..
> 
> ...



a TV show.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I outta stones


 Rolling or kidney.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That stuff is bad fo the blood pressure.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That stuff is bad fo the blood pressure.
> 
> 
> Hi ya Heather, fancy seein ya up dis time of knight.



Hubby is out of town fishing a tourny.....

You coming to FPG?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> a TV show.



Nevermind, I googled it......


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Robert, hows the project coming along?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hubby is out of town fishing a tourny.....
> 
> You coming to FPG?


Yep, i am wide open for it. Mabe no shooting for me this time.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


>


Zuuuuup there Slipster.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That stuff is bad fo the blood pressure.
> 
> 
> Hi ya Heather, fancy seein ya up dis time of knight.



nuhuh it jus shifts the pressure



OutFishHim said:


> I'll share my blue mountains wit u!



naw gived me heartburn but I drank enuff to fill half the state fer my system rejected em 



hogtrap44 said:


> Rolling or kidney.



key



OutFishHim said:


> Nevermind, I googled it......



googled it  ya oughta watch it


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Zuuuuup there Slipster.



Yo dood.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Robert, hows the project coming along?



which one, Bro?
I'm working on a Saturn V rocket model for the museum, tied a few striper jigs, been tinkering with a 1/24 scale Me-109 , reloaded a few 28 gauge shotgun shells, and need to clean the house and do laundry.
As far as the snakeskins, they are waiting on funding for the custom knife to go in the custom sheath.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, i am wide open for it. Mabe no shooting for me this time.



  I'll be there as long as I can get off work....



Hankus said:


> nuhuh it jus shifts the pressure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a tv in my office....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

nighty night


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 18, 2010)

So far so good. Just wishing the next 7 hours would hurry up.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo dood.


Slip!! check outside, the DEER are there!!



rhbama3 said:


> which one, Bro?
> I'm working on a Saturn V rocket model for the museum, tied a few striper jigs, been tinkering with a 1/24 scale Me-109 , reloaded a few 28 gauge shotgun shells, and need to clean the house and do laundry.
> As far as the snakeskins, they are waiting on funding for the custom knife to go in the custom sheath.


Man you busy! Wanna see post pics of the knife an sheath. I've allready cleaned house an stuff, worked my shift now it's eat an fun time.



OutFishHim said:


> I'll be there as long as I can get off work....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a tv in my office....


 WoW, for work to enroach upon funtimes, is true distress.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


See ya later Hankcephus.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> So far so good. Just wishing the next 7 hours would hurry up.


Hey Benji how goes it?


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Slip!! check outside, the DEER are there!!
> 
> Man you busy! Wanna see post pics of the knife an sheath. I've allready cleaned house an stuff, worked my shift now it's eat an fun time.
> 
> ...



aw to heck with that deer.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Benji how goes it?


It's going. Got a lot to do this weekend and little time to do it. 

How you been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It's going. Got a lot to do this weekend and little time to do it.
> 
> How you been?


Man i been covered up! Here at home and at work. Have to work Saturday. Won't to go to da woods Sunday afternoon again {i hope}.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well,... The end of a shift and a day. Yak sack time. Ya'll be good. Nite.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello goodbye......Spent the evening with Quack, baldfish, and working2hunt!!.......Headed to bed now!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

I wanna go hunt but I wanna sleep and deer sign ain't picked up none. Rekon I'll jus go back to sleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus, I'm Trying to push myself out the door to hunt but it is 72*.  That is close to the normal high of 81.  Just not right.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

I aint go. My sister and her ol man are down today and I got chickens to sort this mornen so I decided to stay put. (plus it is warm already)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Mernin. 6:30 and already at work...only to leave in 30 minutes and come back at 8:30....and then leave at 10 and come back at 3.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mernin. 6:30 and already at work...only to leave in 30 minutes and come back at 8:30....and then leave at 10 and come back at 3.



thats a pretty sweet schedule there. What nimrod came up with it  and I bet they aint werkin it wid ya are they


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 18, 2010)

Morning crew.  Good luck to those hunting, and s good day to those not.  Myself trapped at work for a 16 hour day today and tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mernin. 6:30 and already at work...only to leave in 30 minutes and come back at 8:30....and then leave at 10 and come back at 3.



Ugh...Good mornin Belle.



Hankus said:


> thats a pretty sweet schedule there. What nimrod came up with it  and I bet they aint werkin it wid ya are they



Haaaaannnnnkus. Mornin.



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning crew.  Good luck to those hunting, and s good day to those not.  Myself trapped at work for a 16 hour day today and tomorrow.



Ugh...Mornin Kim..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Why did I stay up so late? 


Oh!  And I turned on MANswers last night when I went to bed....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why did I stay up so late?
> 
> 
> Oh!  And I turned on MANswers last night when I went to bed....



When ya start putting likker in water bottles...strange thangs happen...

Mornin sweetie..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

mmmmmm.....coffeeeeeee......  
Mornin Fine Folks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

:d


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> When ya start putting likker in water bottles...strange thangs happen...
> 
> Mornin sweetie..



Good morning!





BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmm.....coffeeeeeee......
> Mornin Fine Folks!
> 
> View attachment 557189



You too?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> When ya start putting likker in water bottles...strange thangs happen...
> 
> Mornin sweetie..



Yes, yes they do. 

Mornin Hunny.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yes, yes they do.
> 
> Mornin Hunny.



Mornin hawtboss...

It's a great day ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to work..............later


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin hawtboss...
> 
> It's a great day ...



yep... getting ready to go to a friends house to grill and watch the game.  They are Arkansas fans so it should be interesting.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going to work..............later



byyyyyyeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going to work..............later



Lateeeeerrrrrr...



BBQBOSS said:


> yep... getting ready to go to a friends house to grill and watch the game.  They are Arkansas fans so it should be interesting.



Oh gawd...I don't even know any Arkansas fans...I have a feelin the dawgs are gonna play angry...

That's what I heard anyway.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope they do something....  If Ar-Kansas comes in and smacks out tails at Sanford then its gonna be a long long year.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, where are Yall gettin Pretty women @??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> hahaha, where are Yall gettin Pretty women @??



just ride around with burlap sacks and duck tape til ya see some.... they kick and scratch a little though....


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> just ride around with burlap sacks and duck tape til ya see some.... they kick and scratch a little though....



 You gatta have the RIGHT bait!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> You gatta have the RIGHT bait!



A "Clearance Sale" sign works great...


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> A "Clearance Sale" sign works great...



eh if you like the ones that spend all your money i reckon


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Mornin`...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> eh if you like the ones that spend all your money i reckon



I'm not picky..

Nice to meet you btw..



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...



Mornin Nic..


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I wanna go hunt but I wanna sleep and deer sign ain't picked up none. Rekon I'll jus go back to sleep



I like the strategy. Maybe I'll get the one ya slept thru 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning crew.  Good luck to those hunting, and s good day to those not.  Myself trapped at work for a 16 hour day today and tomorrow.



Thanks. Sorry. Gonna do my best to kill the one the Hankus slept thru 



Sweetwater said:


> Ugh...Good mornin .



Feelin OK today?



OutFishHim said:


> Why did I stay up so late?



Nuther normal Fri. night I see 

A D MORNIN ALL​


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I like the strategy. Maybe I'll get the one ya slept thru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel great..I was Ugh'n for those workin posters..

Mornin Moonpie.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

you too  thank god for hankus or else i would be lost, just joined GON, he introduced me to a drivel .. hehehe.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> you too  thank god for hankus or else i would be lost, just joined GON, he introduced me to a drivel .. hehehe.



Ummm...Stay AWAY from hankus...he's t-r-o-u-b-l-e.



















J/K...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

best stay away from me then,
trouble aint a bad thing


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> best stay away from me then,
> trouble aint a bad thing



Trouble in a pretty redhaired package. Yall watch out.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Trouble in a pretty redhaired package. Yall watch out.



yep you better caz i breathe fire... bahaha.
god its too early. if yall only knew what i was doing awake at 9am on a saturday.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> best stay away from me then,
> trouble aint a bad thing




Awesome.




Sterlo58 said:


> Trouble in a pretty redhaired package. Yall watch out.



P.Bradley...call for you on the white courtesy phone...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> yep you better caz i breathe fire... bahaha.
> god its too early. if yall only knew what i was doing awake at 9am on a saturday.



Well now ya know we are waitin to find out. .


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

haha. i gatta go to the library...  well, I wanna go to the library... 

&& of course, gatta watch Aaron Murry and see if his arm is gettin anymore accurate.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> haha. i gatta go to the library...  well, I wanna go to the library...
> 
> && of course, gatta watch Aaron Murry and see if his arm is gettin anymore accurate.



The oline's gotta block or Murray's gonna have a long year. Should be good against the piggies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

We keep it clean because we have children who are members here too. Welcome to the fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

Lord have Mercy.....what y'all up to???


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

well im pretty proud that he can do the cuban shuffle at least, our last QB had bricks on his feet. & i am also pretty impressed that he can throw on the run. went to the opner and seeing him pass while breaking to the right on a run play was jst beautiful.

I BLAME THE DEFENCE FOR SOUTH CAROLINA


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lord have Mercy.....what y'all up to???



Sup Jeffy...



sweetsarah13 said:


> well im pretty proud that he can do the cuban shuffle at least, our last QB had bricks on his feet. & i am also pretty impressed that he can throw on the run. went to the opner and seeing him pass while breaking to the right on a run play was jst beautiful.
> 
> I BLAME THE DEFENCE FOR SOUTH CAROLINA



Yep..Murray was impressive...but it was a team loss. When your offense doesn't get in the end zone..at all..you can't blame the defense.

Ealey's fumble was huge.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

all fumbles are huge. & ugly. 
when we were at the Cajun game when that LA boy dropped the touchdown pass the entire crowd at his end laughed like... christmas... (  ) i thought we were going to have a remarkable season though and to kill it on the second game is just so sad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Coffee brewing and just saw where the Bama/Duke game is actually gonna be televised here. 
Gotta lot of foobaw to watch today! Roll Tide, Go Dawgs, and Auburn and Tennasty suck!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Coffee brewing and just saw where the Bama/Duke game is actually gonna be televised here.
> Gotta lot of foobaw to watch today! Roll Tide, Go Dawgs, and Auburn and Tennasty suck!



Mornin Bama.....I gotta lot of ball to watch today. Little League Fall Baseball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sup Jeffy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin' Sweet and sweetsarah.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> all fumbles are huge. & ugly.
> when we were at the Cajun game when that LA boy dropped the touchdown pass the entire crowd at his end laughed like... christmas... (  ) i thought we were going to have a remarkable season though and to kill it on the second game is just so sad.



It's not over yet...every season can't be special...I just want to see progress. If they can beat UF...and lose no more than 2 games..I'd consider that outstanding.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Coffee brewing and just saw where the Bama/Duke game is actually gonna be televised here.
> Gotta lot of foobaw to watch today! Roll Tide, Go Dawgs, and Auburn and Tennasty suck!



Mornin Bama...



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Bama.....I gotta lot of ball to watch today. Little League Fall Baseball.



FLO TV..



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweet and sweetsarah.....



Yes...it..is...


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Aight...gotta go get a haircut...see y'all.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Good Morning. 
& Youve already seen progress! A Redshirted freshman came in his first game, made 45pts worth of Touchdown passes and made his first touchdown running the ball. rookie of the year goes too....-- 

But if you wanna talk smack, lets talk about my Home team, the Ole Miss Rebels... hey, a true fan is a fan in the ups and the downs... hahaha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

Did the sports forum move?? If so!!

*!!! ROLL TIDE !!!*


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did the sports forum move?? If so!!
> 
> *!!! ROLL TIDE !!!*



its saturday; how can we not talk ball?!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, time fer a shower, then gameday, then 

FOOZBALLLLLLL!!!! 
GOOOOOO DAWGSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> its saturday; how can we not talk ball?!!!


 
We talk ball, in the sports forum, here we drool,,,,,errrr,,,,,,drivel all over each other.

Once your bull pups learn what a tackle is and how to do it, then we'll talk ball..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Sports forum down the hall and to the left ---->>>

 


 Mornin Folks


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We talk ball, in the sports forum, here we drool,,,,,errrr,,,,,,drivel all over each other.
> 
> Once your bull pups learn what a tackle is and how to do it, then we'll talk ball..



you must not be paying attention, did i not say our defense needs to get with it.

just cause your team is ranked #1 in the confrence dont mean you gatta go and get all cocky!. lol actually it does. (they dont seem to have a smiley that bows down?..)

& drool / drivel? im slow. are you drooling over other men in this forum? if so i may have to leave


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Mornin` Snow! Where Matt is? I need to trade him out of some of that cornmeal.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sports forum down the hall and to the left ---->>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well im just a dumb lost little girl i dont know if i can get there??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> you must not be paying attention, did i not say our defense needs to get with it.
> 
> just cause your team is ranked #1 in the confrence dont mean you gatta go and get all cocky!. lol actually it does. (they dont seem to have a smiley that bows down?..)
> 
> & drool / drivel? im slow. are you drooling over other men in this forum? if so i may have to leave



Yeah Sarah, those bama take whatever they can get... Boy, girl, relative, Etc....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> well im just a dumb lost little girl i dont know if i can get there??



Watch out for the ones who offer to take you by the hand and show you.


Extends elbow instead of hand.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah Sarah, those bama take whatever they can get... Boy, girl, relative, Etc....



cow, chicken, goat.... hahahaha jp!.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Watch out for the ones who offer to take you by the hand and show you.
> 
> 
> Extends elbow instead of hand.



well aint those the ones that always got the best candy though??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Snow! Where Matt is? I need to trade him out of some of that cornmeal.


Mornin Nick!  I dunno.. just got here, tryin to defog my brain with coffee 



sweetsarah13 said:


> well im just a dumb lost little girl i dont know if i can get there??



 thicker skin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Snow! Where Matt is? I need to trade him out of some of that cornmeal.



How much you want brother Nic???? 

White, yellow or both?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> you must not be paying attention, did i not say our defense needs to get with it.
> 
> just cause your team is ranked #1 in the confrence dont mean you gatta go and get all cocky!. lol actually it does. (they dont seem to have a smiley that bows down?..)
> 
> & drool / drivel? im slow. are you drooling over other men in this forum? if so i may have to leave


 
You obviously haven't met Hooked on Quack yet..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh! There he is Nick  busy talkin foozball


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You obviously haven't met Hooked on Quack yet..



 She'll never be the same after that


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> its saturday; how can we not talk ball?!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, time fer a shower, then gameday, then
> 
> FOOZBALLLLLLL!!!!
> GOOOOOO DAWGSSSSS!!!!!


Good luck Hog hunting today, Matty! Ya'll give us the gameplan to take them down next week! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did the sports forum move?? If so!!
> 
> *!!! ROLL TIDE !!!*


ROLL TIDE!!! 


SnowHunter said:


> Sports forum down the hall and to the left ---->>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning, Snowbabechickenladyhorserescuer! 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Snow! Where Matt is? I need to trade him out of some of that cornmeal.


trading for corn meal?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh! There he is Nick  busy talkin foozball


 
Mornin Sis!!  you haulin horsey's today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> How much you want brother Nic????
> 
> White, yellow or both?





One bag of each. And I`ll make it worth your time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck Hog hunting today, Matty! Ya'll give us the gameplan to take them down next week!
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> ...


Mornin Wingman!  ROLL TIDE 

There, thats my contribution to the sports talk  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sis!!  you haulin horsey's today?



Mornin Bro! 

Naw, Monday, if we get enough trailers.. not sure exactly how it'll work, but, we're still short 3 trailers


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did the sports forum move?? If so!!
> 
> *!!! ROLL TIDE !!!*



Have we always had a dark red crayon? I swear i don't remember seeing it before!


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

the quaker? yeah he was msging me the other day, seemed like a nice enough feller.

ALSO. I got a 3030 & the pin broke, anybody know about how much $ thatll take to fix?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh! There he is Nick  busy talkin foozball



Thanks Darlin`!  



rhbama3 said:


> trading for corn meal?




Heckfire yea!! Good stuff!!  You better act right, or I`ll eat up this apple butter I`m holdin` for you!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

I don`t know where the Pirate is this mornin`??? I sent her a PM...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> the quaker? yeah he was msging me the other day, seemed like a nice enough feller.
> 
> ALSO. I got a 3030 & the pin broke, anybody know about how much $ thatll take to fix?


Firing pin? What make and model? I'd assume less than 50 bucks with parts and installation.


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Darlin`!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When were you planning to tell me you even had it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman!  ROLL TIDE
> 
> There, thats my contribution to the sports talk
> 
> ...


 
Good luck with that Sis. That's a heck of an effort. Maybe you could rope that newbie into some help. She's a horse girlie and lives real close to where y'all are goin.



rhbama3 said:


> Have we always had a dark red crayon? I swear i don't remember seeing it before!


 
Yep, always there.



Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know where the Pirate is this mornin`??? I sent her a PM...


 
Snippin hair or something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Firing pin? What make and model? I'd assume less than 50 bucks with parts and installation.
> 
> When were you planning to tell me you even had it?



I told you back when I got it!  Don`t you remember? You said to hold it till you had a chance to get with me!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sports forum down the hall and to the left ---->>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin snowbabe.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> the quaker? yeah he was msging me the other day, seemed like a nice enough feller.
> 
> ALSO. I got a 3030 & the pin broke, anybody know about how much $ thatll take to fix?


Call some of the gun stores in your area... they can see if they have the part, how much it'd cost, and if they have someone who could fix it, if you need that. 



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Darlin`!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There ya go Nick 





Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know where the Pirate is this mornin`??? I sent her a PM...


She's workin....

dang, I guess I gotta get to work too... cows aint gonna check themselves, gotta get the heifer checked too.

Anyone gotta paintball gun so I can mark the cows goin to the sale?  Much easier to sort em that way, and I aint gotta get up close n personal with em


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Firing pin? What make and model? I'd assume less than 50 bucks with parts and installation.
> 
> Marlin 30-30
> 
> & Cows DO NOT like getting hit in the backend with Paintball guns. They make a very Obnoxious sound.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

Did y'all know that Cheez Puffs actually go pretty good with fresh hot coffee..```

Who knew""


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck with that Sis. That's a heck of an effort. Maybe you could rope that newbie into some help. She's a horse girlie and lives real close to where y'all are goin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro. 

Ohh.. hey Sara.... you gots a nice big stock trailer by any chance? 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin snowbabe.



Mornin Neil!!!  Sam aint a steak lover? Thats, well, unAmerican   Yall gonna make FPG right?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did y'all know that Cheez Puffs actually go pretty good with fresh hot coffee..```
> 
> Who knew""



So does cold leftover pizza.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> Marlin 30-30
> 
> & Cows DO NOT like getting hit in the backend with Paintball guns. They make a very Obnoxious sound.


Yup, but they can't catch me on the 4wheeler  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did y'all know that Cheez Puffs actually go pretty good with fresh hot coffee..```
> 
> Who knew""


 Breakfast of champions, huh?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> Ohh.. hey Sara.... you gots a nice big stock trailer by any chance?
> 
> ...



We will be there.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> Ohh.. hey Sara.... you gots a nice big stock trailer by any chance?
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Breakfast of champions, huh?


 
Got any tips on how to clean a bunch of orange crud off of the keyboard??


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> We will be there.



Woot!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

Catch up with yall later...off to the ballfield.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Firing pin? What make and model? I'd assume less than 50 bucks with parts and installation.
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> Negatory; got a friend that runs horses but she dont trust me enough to let me borrow something that cost that much!. stingey chicken farmers...


 Not even if it gets a bath and is sparkly clean when she'd get it back? 

Idathunk SOMEONE around here would have a trailer, cept, everyones usin em   the nerve of some people   usin thier own equipment  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got any tips on how to clean a bunch of orange crud off of the keyboard??


qtips and 409


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> qtips and 409


 

Now you tell me. Apparently the ammonia in windex is too strong for the letters on the keys. I lost my A, Z and S...


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Not even if it gets a bath and is sparkly clean when she'd get it back?
> 
> Idathunk SOMEONE around here would have a trialer, cept, everyones usin em   the nerve of some people   usin thier own equipment
> 
> qtips and 409



Welp; Im not rich enough to have a horsey, ill have one one day hopefully...

& qtips, thats a great idea. i was just ganna say "blow"


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sweetsarah13 said:
> 
> 
> > The part is a whopping $2.29.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> i was just ganna say "blow"


 
You sure you haven't met Hooked on Quack yet??


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure you haven't met Hooked on Quack yet??



no but he sounds like my kinda friend. i seem to act like a 23 year old male often. well at least my humor does. im too crude to be a lady, but too pretty to convert.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Snow, sorry I`m laid up, or I`d try to give ya`ll a hand. I don`t have a stock trailer, but one of my trucks would pull one with no trouble. Ya`ll be careful.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> no but he sounds like my kinda friend. i seem to act like a 23 year old male often. well at least my humor does. im too crude to be a lady, but too pretty to convert.



Sugarbritches is a great guy!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you tell me. Apparently the ammonia in windex is too strong for the letters on the keys. I lost my A, Z and S...





sweetsarah13 said:


> Welp; Im not rich enough to have a horsey, ill have one one day hopefully...
> 
> & qtips, thats a great idea. i was just ganna say "blow"



Oh yes, know whatcha mean... can't afford to have anything that doesn't give some sorta return.. even the chickens give us eggs, dogs are alarms... even Hubby's good for heavy lifting at least  

alright, time to get workin, yall enjoy!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snow, sorry I`m laid up, or I`d try to give ya`ll a hand. I don`t have a stock trailer, but one of my trucks would pull one with no trouble. Ya`ll be careful.



I appreciate the thoughts Nick  Don't you worry none bout bein laid up, you just get better so you can make WAR in the spring


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, time for weedeatin and tilling. Gotta get done before time to slaughter the Blue Devils..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I appreciate the thoughts Nick  Don't you worry none bout bein laid up, you just get better so you can make WAR in the spring





Don`t you worry. I`ll be at WAR IV if I have to crawl.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

all right, got some laundry and kitchen cleaning to do. Ya'll have a good 'un and i'll see ya later!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Good Goobly Goobers.............. 

Anyone else hear from chuckiepoo at 3:38 this morning?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobly Goobers..............
> 
> Anyone else hear from chuckiepoo at 3:38 this morning?!?!





Uh, no. Reckon he been gator-got? Do I need to take my boat to the river?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy Saturday everybody. Gotta work tonight. Rather be stalking hogs with a snake dinner on the side.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, no. Reckon he been gator-got? Do I need to take my boat to the river?



He texted me & said had a 9' IN THE BOAT!!!
And nothing since, I swear, I'm gonna get you to scalp'em for not following up with more info!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Saturday everybody. Gotta work tonight. Rather be stalking hogs with a snake dinner on the side.



Howdy Craig, hate ya have to work!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> all right, got some laundry and kitchen cleaning to do. Ya'll have a good 'un and i'll see ya later!


Been done with that. You're late bud.



Keebs said:


> Good Goobly Goobers..............
> 
> Anyone else hear from chuckiepoo at 3:38 this morning?!?!


Hi ya Keebs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He texted me & said had a 9' IN THE BOAT!!!
> And nothing since, I swear, I'm gonna get you to scalp'em for not following up with more info!!



In the boat can be a good thing, or a bad thing. Dependin` on the length of the boat, don`t leave you a lot of fightin` room if it ain`t quite dead, or commences to floppin` and snappin`.  Surely he "spined" it before invitin` it in.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> In the boat can be a good thing, or a bad thing. Dependin` on the length of the boat, don`t leave you a lot of fightin` room if it ain`t quite dead, or commences to floppin` and snappin`.  Surely he "spined" it before invitin` it in.



That's just it, the idjit left me hanging, don't know what the outcome is!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He texted me & said had a 9' IN THE BOAT!!!
> And nothing since, I swear, I'm gonna get you to scalp'em for not following up with more info!!


Hope all is ok. Gator meat is good eating.



Keebs said:


> Howdy Craig, hate ya have to work!!


Yep, that's my second home looks like. I'd rather be at yer place helpin' cann tasty stuff. Mabe looking fo MR. noshoulders wid fangs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's just it, the idjit left me hanging, don't know what the outcome is!!





Have you tried to call him?


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nic, why would a owl (barred) hoot during the middle of the day?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> Nic, why would a owl (barred) hoot during the middle of the day?





They take spells and do that sometimes. I like to hear em. I love to hear one cackle. You ever heard one cackle?


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They take spells and do that sometimes. I like to hear em. I love to hear one cackle. You ever heard one cackle?



i dont believe i have, but i did have one scream once in the tree above my head one early morning.



i screamed back


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hope all is ok. Gator meat is good eating.
> 
> Yep, that's my second home looks like. I'd rather be at yer place helpin' cann tasty stuff. Mabe looking fo MR. noshoulders wid fangs.



I don't think I've ever had it, shark, yes, gator, I don't think so, but I'm game to try it! 
Idjit me forgot to stop by a couple ppl's houses on the way home yesterday to see about getting more pears, I need at least one or 2 more puttings up before they are gone!



Nicodemus said:


> Have you tried to call him?



Sent him a text, I'll let ya know when I hear from him!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont believe i have, but i did have one scream once in the tree above my head one early morning.
> 
> 
> 
> i screamed back



  you would! 

I have been seeing what I *think* is a Merlin Falcon stop by here every evening just before dark all week long, brought the work camera home to try & catch a good pic of it, can't wait to see what it really is!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

No word yet?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No word yet?



Nada..... think I'll try calling........ hope I wake his butt up too!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No word yet?



 Voicemail............... but I left him a message!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

What in tarnation is going on in heah?( Yosemite Sam voice)
Got some bass fillets thawing out. A blackened fish fillet sammich for lunch sounded good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Voicemail............... but I left him a message!





I can imagine what it says, for the most part. I do hope that I never get one from you like that.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

I's back. the library didnt have my book


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in tarnation is going on in heah?( Yosemite Sam voice)
> Got some bass fillets thawing out. A blackened fish fillet sammich for lunch sounded good.





Well, foosball has been discussed, owls hollerin` in the daylight hours, mysterious text from Chuck in the wee hours of the mornin`, Chuck done disappeared, gator? (real one, not them varmints from college), Keebs been tryin` to make contact, (rather face mad gator than her), Keebs ain`t happy, everbody else steppin` light, real light, since I can`t run and she knows where I live, I`m doin` what I`m sposed to be doin`. 

That about covers it, I reckon. For now...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in tarnation is going on in heah?( Yosemite Sam voice)
> Got some bass fillets thawing out. A blackened fish fillet sammich for lunch sounded good.


Never had any type of "blackened" anything........... 



Nicodemus said:


> I can imagine what it says, for the most part. I do hope that I never get one from you like that.


Naaawww, I weren't *ugly* just told him we was all wanting to hear 'bout his gator!! 
YOU I wouldn't leave a message for, I'd just come over there & deliver it in person with the Redhead as backup!  



sweetsarah13 said:


> I's back. the library didnt have my book


 The library lost your book?? 
Welcome to the driveler!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Never had any type of "blackened" anything...........
> 
> 
> Naaawww, I weren't *ugly* just told him we was all wanting to hear 'bout his gator!!
> ...





See post above...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> See post above...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





We know each other too well!


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

yes they did!! i live in a small town and they dont have much of a selection, theyd have to get it sent from Athens.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Sarah, welcome to the campfire.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> yes they did!! i live in a small town and they dont have much of a selection, theyd have to get it sent from Athens.



same here, they always have to get a book for me from half the state away, takes 3 or 4 weeks some times.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

THank You. Why does it say Bouncer under your name??

& I normally get them from the college i go to but were going through quarter break and their closed. I just finished Eragon & want the second one because i Have three weeks of quarter left and nothing to do!!. Im giong to Lawrenceville this coming week so I hope to look up there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> THank You. Why does it say Bouncer under your name??
> 
> & I normally get them from the college i go to but were going through quarter break and their closed. I just finished Eragon & want the second one because i Have three weeks of quarter left and nothing to do!!. Im giong to Lawrenceville this coming week so I hope to look up there.



the used book section in Amazon.com is a good place to look for reading material.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> THank You. Why does it say Bouncer under your name??
> 
> & I normally get them from the college i go to but were going through quarter break and their closed. I just finished Eragon & want the second one because i Have three weeks of quarter left and nothing to do!!. Im giong to Lawrenceville this coming week so I hope to look up there.



he's a Mod, thats like they're version of a 'beware of dog' sign


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> THank You. Why does it say Bouncer under your name??
> 
> .



Cuz he will pop a knot on yer head if you don't behave. 

Nic's a moderator. But we don't hold that agin him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Here Slip, look under "Simultaneous calling" That`s a cackle.


http://home.centurytel.net/bobowlcalls/Barred_Owl_calls.htm#eight_note


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

It ain't looking good for Georgia again today. Maybe they should play the Girl Scouts next week?


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

like an admin?? whats his powers?
&& why pay for a book when you can borrow one? who reads a book twice? && I am totally for saving the trees!


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> It ain't looking good for Georgia again today. Maybe they should play the Girl Scouts next week?



& they may as well be playing the girl scouts next week, MS State... EWWWW. Im a Major State Hater!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> & they may as well be playing the girl scouts next week, MS State... EWWWW. Im a Major State Hater!


 

I am a major jawja anything lover. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I am a major jawja anything hater. Roll Tide!!!!!!!!



take your anger out on the Vols buddy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Sarah, I`m just one of the good ol` boys.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh lawd...


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

OH MY GAWDDD YOUR A DUKES OF HAZARRRDDDD? 

just kidding. its fun to play the stupid chick.


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> take your anger out on the Vols buddy.


 

edited to remove my profanity



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Can we go ONE play without a penalty..Sheesh.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I pretend to hate Georgia to annoy my boyfriend but its between them and Ole Miss, because thye are my hometeam. We best watch it, theyre ganna direct us to the sports forum again!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Good post, Self!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good post, Self!



BWAAAAAAahahahaha!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We know each other too well!


 yeah we do! 



sweetsarah13 said:


> yes they did!! i live in a small town and they dont have much of a selection, theyd have to get it sent from Athens.


j/k'g, I'm in rural south gawja, I know what you're talkin 'bout, heck they pipe sunlight into us down here! 



Sweetwater said:


> Oh lawd...


SWEEEEETT!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> BWAAAAAAahahahaha!





You would think that knuckle dragger would learn not to lock horns with me, one day.  


He might get a new avatar if he ain`t careful...


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> j/k'g, I'm in rural south gawja, I know what you're talkin 'bout, heck they pipe sunlight into us down here!



ouch...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You would think that knuckle dragger would learn not to lock horns with me, one day.
> 
> 
> He might get a new avatar if he ain`t careful...


*Perk* Need idea's for a new one?!?!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah we do!
> 
> 
> j/k'g, I'm in rural south gawja, I know what you're talkin 'bout, heck they pipe sunlight into us down here!
> ...



Keeeeeebs!


Nicodemus said:


> You would think that knuckle dragger would learn not to lock horns with me, one day.
> 
> 
> He might get a new avatar if he ain`t careful...



I haven't told ya about the joke he tole me last week...have I?
Sumptin bout some longhaired lineman?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Perk* Need idea's for a new one?!?!





I`m always open for suggestions...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> ouch...



Cody, if I can ever drag your butt down here, you'll see how rural I live!!   I still think you oughta take that edumacational visit with Nicodemus!!   Want me to clear it with your Mom?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

And I am feelin` somewhat devilish...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Keeeeeebs!
> 
> 
> I haven't told ya about the joke he tole me last week...have I?
> Sumptin bout some longhaired lineman?


Hiya, what's on your agenda today?  ~Groan~ I have GOT to get back to reorganizing the two storage barns so one can get moved before the other half of the oak tree don't fall on it! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m always open for suggestions...


  I'll work on it for ya!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You would think that knuckle dragger would learn not to lock horns with me, one day.
> 
> 
> He might get a new avatar if he ain`t careful...


 

I ain't skerd! I got scissors and know how to use them. 








Nic and Quack, setting in a tree


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And I am feelin` somewhat devilish...



Ooohhh, I LOVE it when you get like that (when it's for someone else!)


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

nom, nom, nom, nom........
Bass fillet's covered in Paul Pruhomme's blackened redfish magic, cooked in butter at 300 degree's for 10 minutes a side. 
oh lawd, i love my cookin'!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya, what's on your agenda today?  ~Groan~ I have GOT to get back to reorganizing the two storage barns so one can get moved before the other half of the oak tree don't fall on it!
> 
> 
> I'll work on it for ya!



I'm watching UGA's pathetic attempt at playing football...and about to be drinkin a beer. Might just go to the Legion...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I ain't skerd! I got scissors and know how to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scissors ain`t gonna do you no good against a double knife fighter!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nom, nom, nom, nom........
> Bass fillet's covered in Paul Pruhomme's blackened redfish magic, cooked in butter at 300 degree's for 10 minutes a side.
> oh lawd, i love my cookin'!



Me too!  And your shuckin skillzz!!  OH, you got any jerky for FPG??


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nom, nom, nom, nom........
> Bass fillet's covered in Paul Pruhomme's blackened redfish magic, cooked in butter at 300 degree's for 10 minutes a side.
> oh lawd, i love my cookin'!



That's rite!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm watching UGA's pathetic attempt at playing football...and about to be drinkin a beer. Might just go to the Legion...



Swing by, I'll ride wiff ya! 
I flipped over & saw the score & left!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Swing by, I'll ride wiff ya!
> I flipped over & saw the score & left!



Aight...be there in about 3 hours..


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Perk* Need idea's for a new one?!?!


 


got one of a brunette with long legs 





Sweetwater said:


> Keeeeeebs!
> 
> 
> I haven't told ya about the joke he tole me last week...have I?
> Sumptin bout some longhaired lineman?


 

it was long haired women dressed like linemen  ask Nic, he is one of 'em 





Nicodemus said:


> Scissors ain`t gonna do you no good against a double knife fighter!!


 

so ya gonna bring a knife to a gun fight?  






Nicodemus said:


> I sure miss Otis. I think I am going to hire him and Self! to sing at my 86th birthday this year.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Aight...be there in about 3 hours..



I'll be ready!! 

Ok, gonna go see what damage I can do then git spiffed up for the legion! 

Later folks!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self!, nice avatar!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll be ready!!
> 
> Ok, gonna go see what damage I can do then git spiffed up for the legion!
> 
> Later folks!



Later sweetie..



Nicodemus said:


> Self!, nice avatar!!



Bwaaaahahahaha!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Ya think? Now it gets interesting


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

GREAT now i have a involuntary need to do that gater clap symbol repeatdly !


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Life is good. Even if I am laid up...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> GREAT now i have a involuntary need to do that gater clap symbol repeatdly !





Just slap Self!, he loves it.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just slap Self!, he loves it.



its like the arr arr arr a seal makes.
atrocious!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me too!  And your shuckin skillzz!!  OH, you got any jerky for FPG??


I might possibly be able to make a few trays for my Babes to nibble on.


Self! said:


> Ya think? Now it gets interesting


What is that THANG in your avatar? 


Nicodemus said:


> Life is good. Even if I am laid up...


been playing with the Mod squad control panel again?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> its like the arr arr arr a seal makes.
> atrocious!!



BWAAAahahahaahha!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I might possibly be able to make a few trays for my Babes to nibble on.
> 
> What is that THANG in your avatar?
> 
> been playing with the Mod squad control panel again?





The devil made me do it! 

Hey, I`m bored settin` here. When I get bored, I get dangerous...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Ol Self! is modifyin` his avatar as I type this. Wonder if he needs help?


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just slap Self!, he loves it.


 


ur jus luky i gotz 2 do sum'tin aight now. - Self!


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, I`m bored settin` here.



what you need is a slingshot and a flock of Guinea...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Evenin drivil by  I do belve I'll have to do a MMQ wen I get back to the laptop


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> ur jus luky i gotz 2 do sum'tin aight now. - Self!



Here, better?  



slip said:


> what you need is a slingshot and a flock of Guinea...



Speakin` of guineas, recognize that one?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> what you need is a slingshot and a flock of Guinea...



Ya mean a flock of guinei


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is where I need to be...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570209


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ya mean a flock of guinei



Haaaaaaankus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

There ya go Self!-Otis-Paul, fixed you back up!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There ya go Self!-Otis-Paul, fixed you back up!


 


I like that one to, not sure Quack will.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I like that one to, not sure Quack will.





We ain`t worried about what Quack thinks!


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

nap time. 
hey hankus, bye hankus.
you need to read earlier in the thread, ppl have been telling me to stay away from you!!  
night dear's.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> nap time.
> hey hankus, bye hankus.
> you need to read earlier in the thread, ppl have been telling me to stay away from you!!
> night dear's.



Now who would say anything like that?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Haaaaaaankus!



Hey feller jus soon as I get home I'm gonna pop a top wid ya. We be drinkin together in different places 

PS I tried yer mornen greetins on d chickens and they weren't impressed


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a few Coors, and a quart of whiskey, myself. All of it ice cold too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey feller jus soon as I get home I'm gonna pop a top wid ya. We be drinkin together in different places
> 
> PS I tried yer mornen greetins on d chickens and they weren't impressed


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a few Coors, and a quart of whiskey, myself. All of it ice cold too.


 


Coors? Now thats like drinking water.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Coors? Now thats like drinking water.





That quart of whiskey ain`t.


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That quart of whiskey ain`t.


 



Next time I come that way I'll drop ya off some mason jars. Quaranteed to put some hair on your chest.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here, better?
> 
> 
> 
> Speakin` of guineas, recognize that one?


i missed it Nic, i was pickin beans..


Nicodemus said:


> Here is where I need to be...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570209



you'll need a bigger slingshot....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Next time I come that way I'll drop ya off some mason jars. Quaranteed to put some hair on your chest.



This is in a mason jar, but I`m always needin` more.


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

I am off to ride the 'ol Honda through the dessert and chase some jack rabbits. Yall be good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I am off to ride the 'ol Honda through the dessert and chase some jack rabbits. Yall be good.





Get me a big western diamondback, and some Alibates flint!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Get me a big western diamondback, and some Alibates flint!!!



You better git that knee healed good before you got to hitting those rocks again! 
Can't make myself get going, sinus headache is whuppin me!  YUCK!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You better git that knee healed good before you got to hitting those rocks again!
> Can't make myself get going, sinus headache is whuppin me!  YUCK!!





I`m bein` good! Only ones in this world I`m scared of are The Redhead, you, and Bubbette.  

You heard from Chuck yet?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m bein` good! Only ones in this world I`m scared of are The Redhead, you, and Bubbette.
> 
> You heard from Chuck yet?



You're a smart man! 
 Not a word, he is SO on my "list"!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're a smart man!
> Not a word, he is SO on my "list"!!



Ruh roh...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Ruh roh...



You DO NOT text someone at 3:38 in the am and NOT follow up with pics and or details, yeah, he's in BIG truble!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You DO NOT text someone at 3:38 in the am and NOT follow up with pics and or details, yeah, he's in BIG truble!!



Big ruh roh!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Big ruh roh!



Yep!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

I want  to go  HOME!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I want  to go  HOME!



NewGirlAgain???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I want  to go  HOME!



Mee too


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2010)

hankus said:


> mee too



killed anything yet h


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> NewGirlAgain???



No. Thank gawd she's off today. She definitely got the brunt of it yesterday. She was jus standing in the middle of the walkway as me and my coworker were running around like chickens with our head cut off getting stuff done. After nearly running into her for the twentieth time (literally), I looked at her and said, "You are in my floorspace!" She stammered and slowly moved out of the way. 5 minutes later she was back. I stopped again, stooped down and grabbed a bottle of windex and a roll of paper towels and said, "GO! Now! Go clean the glass now!"

I may have been a little harsh, but on the day of a huge show when we're super busy, you CANNOT be in the way.


Today, though, it feels like I've lived at Reeds for 2 days. I might as well have been there since 6:30 this morning after working 12 hours yesterday. And I close tonight.


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I want  to go  HOME!



Afternoon belle..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon belle..



Hiya Sweet!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> No. Thank gawd she's off today. She definitely got the brunt of it yesterday. She was jus standing in the middle of the walkway as me and my coworker were running around like chickens with our head cut off getting stuff done. After nearly running into her for the twentieth time (literally), I looked at her and said, "You are in my floorspace!" She stammered and slowly moved out of the way. 5 minutes later she was back. I stopped again, stooped down and grabbed a bottle of windex and a roll of paper towels and said, "GO! Now! Go clean the glass now!"
> 
> I may have been a little harsh, but on the day of a huge show when we're super busy, you CANNOT be in the way.
> 
> ...



YOU sista, need & deserve a "spa night" tonight, get the candles, wine & bubbles when you get home & "Calgon take you away"!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You DO NOT text someone at 3:38 in the am and NOT follow up with pics and or details, yeah, he's in BIG truble!!



I would rather attempt to sandpaper a siberian tigers butt  in an old time phone booth, than have you mad at me! Whatcha gonna do to him when you find him???  



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I want  to go  HOME!




I am home...  




GeorgiaBelle said:


> No. Thank gawd she's off today. She definitely got the brunt of it yesterday. She was jus standing in the middle of the walkway as me and my coworker were running around like chickens with our head cut off getting stuff done. After nearly running into her for the twentieth time (literally), I looked at her and said, "You are in my floorspace!" She stammered and slowly moved out of the way. 5 minutes later she was back. I stopped again, stooped down and grabbed a bottle of windex and a roll of paper towels and said, "GO! Now! Go clean the glass now!"
> 
> I may have been a little harsh, but on the day of a huge show when we're super busy, you CANNOT be in the way.
> 
> ...




Quit all that fussin`!! Before I put a knot on that little red head!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would rather attempt to sandpaper a siberian tigers butt  in an old time phone booth, than have you mad at me! Whatcha gonna do to him when you find him???
> 
> Quit all that fussin`!! Before I put a knot on that little red head!!



I ain't decided, gotta hear his side of the story then decide, but you know as good as I do, I'm a wuss, I'll forgive him.
Lay off lilRed, she works retail, I'd rather tangle with your hi-dose 'lectricity than do retail again!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU sista, need & deserve a "spa night" tonight, get the candles, wine & bubbles when you get home & "Calgon take you away"!!



It's gonna take a LOT of Calgon.  I think I may skip the bubble bath and candles (drowning and burning down the house if I fall asleep do not sound like good options). But I may have a glass or two...or three....or fo- .....I may have a bottle of wine and then bed. 



Nicodemus said:


> I would rather attempt to sandpaper a siberian tigers butt  in an old time phone booth, than have you mad at me! Whatcha gonna do to him when you find him???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't beat me, I need a hug, dernit!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I ain't decided, gotta hear his side of the story then decide, but you know as good as I do, I'm a wuss, I'll forgive him.
> Lay off lilRed, she works retail, I'd rather tangle with your hi-dose 'lectricity than do retail again!



Retail is the reason I have no life. I haven't seen any of my friends in a month, or got to hang out with 'em. I had a Friday night off a couple weeks ago and went out with a buddy of mine. It felt so weird to not be working....I have off Monday and Friday this week, and I'm not sure I'll know how to function


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> It's gonna take a LOT of Calgon.  I think I may skip the bubble bath and candles (drowning and burning down the house if I fall asleep do not sound like good options). But I may have a glass or two...or three....or fo- .....I may have a bottle of wine and then bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't beat me, I need a hug, dernit!!!




I quit givin` hugs out!! 





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Retail is the reason I have no life. I haven't seen any of my friends in a month, or got to hang out with 'em. I had a Friday night off a couple weeks ago and went out with a buddy of mine. It felt so weird to not be working....I have off Monday and Friday this week, and I'm not sure I'll know how to function



I thought I was your friend? How long since I`ve seen you? Months???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I quit givin` hugs out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Aw, Nick!!! It's not just you, I haven't seen anyone unless they come into the mall to say "hi". Trust me, I miss having a life. And I really miss my Big Grouch. Really....a whole lot.....I'm off Friday though.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Aw, Nick!!! It's not just you, I haven't seen anyone unless they come into the mall to say "hi". Trust me, I miss having a life. And I really miss my Big Grouch. Really....a whole lot.....I'm off Friday though.....





You know me, I ain`t goin` to that Mall, but once a year... 

I won`t be here Friday. I`ll be in Schley County.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You know me, I ain`t goin` to that Mall, but once a year...
> 
> I won`t be here Friday. I`ll be in Schley County.



Well, they also got rid of the Southern Heritage Store, so they only reason you got to come now is that fancy smell purty water for the redhead.


Oh, and BOO for not bein' here! lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, they also got rid of the Southern Heritage Store, so they only reason you got to come now is that fancy smell purty water for the redhead.
> 
> 
> Oh, and BOO for not bein' here! lol





That`s my last weekend before goin` under the knife. You know I`m gonna kick up my one good heel!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s my last weekend before goin` under the knife. You know I`m gonna kick up my one good heel!!



Go for it, Big Grouch!!! And have fun!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Go for it, Big Grouch!!! And have fun!!!!




I`ll be settin` under a pecan tree, in the shade, with my leg propped up, but you can bet them red locks, that I will be havin` fun! No doubt that!


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be settin` under a pecan tree, in the shade, with my leg propped up, but you can bet them red locks, that I will be havin` fun! No doubt that!



fishing?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> fishing?





Bossin`. Makin` sure the food is cooked proper, makin` sure everbody is happy, and just general bossin` .

"Somebody" termed me an SPF boss. Set, Point, and Fuss.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Speakin` of bossin`, ya`ll scuse me while I go make sure The Redhead gathers the eggs and feeds the chickens properly.


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Back. Short ride. Saw an SUV that did not belong in the dessert and I was unarmed. You tell me, who drives a new full size Ford SUV in the sand 5 miles off road?


Hey Nic.....hop up and grab us a beer, you no count city slicker.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bossin`. Makin` sure the food is cooked proper, makin` sure everbody is happy, and just general bossin` .
> 
> "Somebody" termed me an SPF boss. Set, Point, and Fuss.





Nicodemus said:


> Speakin` of bossin`, ya`ll scuse me while I go make sure The Redhead gathers the eggs and feeds the chickens properly.



since you cant run you better not forget your helmet...


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Back. Short ride. Saw an SUV that did not belong in the dessert and I was unarmed. You tell me, who drives a new full size Ford SUV in the sand 5 miles off road?
> 
> 
> Hey Nic.....hop up and grab us a beer, you no count city slicker.



shoulda went and asked if they was lost, needed a ride...


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> shoulda went and asked if they was lost, needed a ride...


 


had I been armed I could have escorted them back across the boarder I am sure


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> had I been armed I could have escorted them back across the boarder I am sure



with all due respect, sir...


what kind of idjit goes out in the desert on the mexican border unarmed?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> with all due respect, sir...
> 
> 
> what kind of idjit goes out in the desert on the mexican border unarmed?





Remember, that is Self! that you are talkin` too...


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 18, 2010)

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/736_1284755026"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/736_1284755026" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

What is that doin` here, Deermeat? It belongs in the political forum.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

least it aint a nose mushroom again....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I reckon I'll have to wait for the "Shaggy Driveler's" thread.



not me 



BBQBOSS said:


> He's doing good!  Every now and then I will slip him a drink when the bartender isn't looking.







Nicodemus said:


> Any more like that will be deleted too.



dagnabbit I missed again 



Hankus said:


> I'm jober as df sudge



and I was



OutFishHim said:


> That answers my question!



was there ever a question  



SnowHunter said:


> We know what Hankus has been up to







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He's been texting me. He seems okay, calling me names as usual.



sorry 



OutFishHim said:


> Why did I stay up so late?
> 
> 
> Oh!  And I turned on MANswers last night when I went to bed....



 and 



BBQBOSS said:


> just ride around with burlap sacks and duck tape til ya see some.... they kick and scratch a little though....



they shore do 



sweetsarah13 said:


> you too  thank god for hankus or else i would be lost, just joined GON, he introduced me to a drivel .. hehehe.



dunno telt um I had anythin to do wit yer arrival



Sweetwater said:


> Ummm...Stay AWAY from hankus...he's t-r-o-u-b-l-e.



 



sweetsarah13 said:


> best stay away from me then,
> trouble aint a bad thing



theys know I like trouble



Sterlo58 said:


> Trouble in a pretty redhaired package. Yall watch out.



Callin bradley callin bradley. Yer needed in the drivil fer your expertise



Sweetwater said:


> It's not over yet...every season can't be special...I just want to see progress. If they can beat UF...and lose no more than 2 games..I'd consider that outstanding.



6-6 is bout how I see it 



Sweetwater said:


> Aight...gotta go get a haircut...see y'all.



a haircut may not kilt ya but I aint chancin it good luck to ya



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did y'all know that Cheez Puffs actually go pretty good with fresh hot coffee..```
> 
> Who knew""







sweetsarah13 said:


> no but he sounds like my kinda friend. i seem to act like a 23 year old male often. well at least my humor does. im too crude to be a lady, but too pretty to convert.



he a nut



rhbama3 said:


> Sugarbritches is a great guy!



I repeat a nut (of the grade A variety)



Keebs said:


> heck they pipe sunlight into us down here!



so that was the funny sound I heard in the mornens



sweetsarah13 said:


> nap time.
> hey hankus, bye hankus.
> you need to read earlier in the thread, ppl have been telling me to stay away from you!!
> night dear's.



I seed n I quoted sum 



Seth carter said:


> killed anything yet h



naw but wen I do you will be able to see um. How bout you 



deermeat270 said:


> insert idjit dance video here


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hooooooly cow.

you got keebs beat there...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus...you been busy my friend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> hooooooly cow.
> 
> you got keebs beat there...



How many emoticons you reckon Hankus had to delete before the bot would let him post it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is that doin` here, Deermeat? It belongs in the political forum.


 
He's skeered to go over there.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> hooooooly cow.
> 
> you got keebs beat there...



I try 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hankus...you been busy my friend.



sorta thatun took awhile



rhbama3 said:


> How many emoticons you reckon Hankus had to delete before the bot would let him post it?



11


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How many emoticons you reckon Hankus had to delete before the bot would let him post it?


man my hats off to him, thats a half days work...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's skeered to go over there.



as are the rest of us


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2010)

that hurt


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> that hurt



Stoopid should hurt


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Stoopid should hurt



i was playin football


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

Good grinnies alive.........


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

man it dang sure dont feel like the middle of Sept.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ya'll miss me?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> man it dang sure dont feel like the middle of Sept.



It sure don't, I'm settin on the steps postin   didn't know my wireless would reach out here!!  Oh  it's still hot!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll miss me?



Read back & see fer yerself, mister!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Read back & see fer yerself, mister!!



Seen that.
 Maybe when someone texts you, you should answer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ya'll miss me?





Keebs said:


> Read back & see fer yerself, mister!!





I reckon I`ll just pull up and set a spell. This might be good entertainment...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ll just pull up and set a spell. This might be good entertainment...



Maybe.

It'll be short lived. I ain't got it in me tonight to scrap.

Be a shortlived one with that female anyways.

Ain't my fault no how....I texted her and she did'nt answer!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Seen that.
> Maybe when someone texts you, you should answer!


Not in the MIDDLE of the dadblasted night idgit!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ll just pull up and set a spell. This might be good entertainment...


got your safety glasses close??? 



chuckb7718 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> It'll be short lived. I ain't got it in me tonight to scrap.
> 
> ...


At least I woke up & read it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 18, 2010)

The strip at gatlinburg is pack with rod run folks.  we have  travel  100yds in 25 minutes.


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Alabama won, Georgia lost...Life is good!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure am glad Self! is back, we need some law and order around here.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Alabama won, Georgia lost...Life is good!



No GON responses allowed to this post, Army boy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


>





Guard the place for a little while, Mod Self!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> No GON responses allowed to this post, Army boy!


 

Alabama won! georgia choked with 14 seconds to go! 


Lets see if we can get yall a game with the Pack 124 Girl Scouts next week.


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Guard the place for a little while, Mod Self!





I can't even mod myself and you want me to rule the roost in here?


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> It'll be short lived. I ain't got it in me tonight to scrap.
> 
> ...



hows your dog been Chuck.

nice gator btw.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I can't even mod myself and you want me to rule the roost in here?



like we're skeerd of you.


you wouldnt even give a lil ol lost messican a ride...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> I can't even mod myself and you want me to rule the roost in here?





This is the chance you been hollerin` for, now do your stuff while Im` in one of my rare good moods!


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This is the chance you been hollerin` for, now do your stuff while Im` in one of my rare good moods!


 


Ok, as long as ya give me access to the red button.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> like we're skeerd of you.
> 
> 
> you wouldnt even give a lil ol lost messican a ride...





SLIP!!!  Show some respect to that idjit!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

OyVey the natives are on a tear tonight, eh??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Ok, as long as ya give me access to the red button.





Negative!!


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> SLIP!!!  Show some respect to that idjit!!!


he knows i respect him, but i can still  a little 


Nicodemus said:


> Negative!!



good, i almost had to put my shoes on.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite ya'll. Gotta make a phone call.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Negative!!



hey nick???????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> he knows i respect him, but i can still  a little
> 
> 
> good, i almost had to put my shoes on.





Wait, he did go runnin` off into the desert without a weapon. I bet he didn`t take no water either...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

seth carter said:


> hey nick???????



'


what?????


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> '
> 
> 
> what?????



can i be a mod


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i be a mod





No.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

hey nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> hey nick?





What?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> yes



awsome!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What?



can i ..


how would i go about finding out what the most common knap-able rocks are in alaska?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> can i ..
> 
> 
> how would i go about finding out what the most common knap-able rocks are in alaska?




Well, Alaska has chert, obsidian, some agate, and I think, a little chalcedony. If you`re goin` up there, look in waterways, washed out places, and anywhere there are outcrops of stone. Takes pics and text them to me if you have any doubts. 

You goin`?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Its rainin its rainin nanner nanner boo boo


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, Alaska has chert, obsidian, some agate, and I think, a little chalcedony. If you`re goin` up there, look in waterways, washed out places, and anywhere there are outcrops of stone. Takes pics and text them to me if you have any doubts.
> 
> You goin`?



aye aye cap'n.

from what im told i might be headed up that way before teh end of the year.

my parents have been looking at towns around the airport up there for the last year, dad wants to see one in person.
might be living up there in a year or so, from what im told anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> aye aye cap'n.
> 
> from what im told i might be headed up that way before teh end of the year.
> 
> ...





I`ll see if I can`t scratch you up some info. You`ll be in Paradise.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll see if I can`t scratch you up some info. You`ll be in Paradise.



alright man thanks. just thought it would be cool to bring my primitive people something back if i do go to scout around. 

i have no idea what the future holds for moving up there, if it'll really happen or not, but it would be kind of weird having to re-learn the animals and woods...heck of a difference.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> alright man thanks. just thought it would be cool to bring my primitive people something back if i do go to scout around.
> 
> i have no idea what the future holds for moving up there, if it'll really happen or not, but it would be kind of weird having to re-learn the animals and woods...heck of a difference.



hey you


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

Evening folks...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey you



naw man he aint crazy Alaska is posed to be awesome fer huntin n fishin n farmin


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

hey Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> hey Nic





What is it now?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> alright man thanks. just thought it would be cool to bring my primitive people something back if i do go to scout around.
> 
> i have no idea what the future holds for moving up there, if it'll really happen or not, but it would be kind of weird having to re-learn the animals and woods...heck of a difference.



Slip....if you do, just remember RULE # 1


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

Evenin' folks!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Slip....if you do, just remember RULE # 1



dont eat the yeller snow 

or dont call mooses durin breedin season


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey you


what?


Jeff C. said:


> Slip....if you do, just remember RULE # 1



uh...whats rule number one?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' folks!!!



howdy JeffC I thought bout yas today  I was mowin the yard


----------



## Otis (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is it now?????


 


You need a haircut and BBQBOSS said he is going to do it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Nite ya'll. Gotta make a phone call.







Hankus said:


> Its rainin its rainin nanner nanner boo boo


 I need it toooooo!



slip said:


> aye aye cap'n.
> 
> from what im told i might be headed up that way before teh end of the year.
> 
> ...



One thing.................

















do they have internet & will you stay wiff us?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> You need a haircut and BBQBOSS said he is going to do it.





Matt and me are buddies. Be mindful that we don`t give you one... 

I don`t need a haircut. I got one 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> what?
> 
> 
> uh...whats rule number one?





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sk46W4et-0o?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sk46W4et-0o?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Hankus said:


> howdy JeffC I thought bout yas today  I was mowin the yard




 I reckon it's good fer somthin' then...

Hankus


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> You need a haircut and BBQBOSS said he is going to do it.



Self, if you can hold him down I will give him a trim.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 18, 2010)

I`m home!!! After 2 days of hades at work, I`m finally resting in bed! The internet is down, and my phone is so slow, so I won`t be on too much. Just wanted to pop in and say hey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m home!!! After 2 days of hades at work, I`m finally resting in bed! The internet is down, and my phone is so slow, so I won`t be on too much. Just wanted to pop in and say hey.




Quit all that fussin`!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m home!!! After 2 days of hades at work, I`m finally resting in bed! The internet is down, and my phone is so slow, so I won`t be on too much. Just wanted to pop in and say hey.



Howdy Ms. Belle!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

C`mon Little Red, type faster. Hurry up, while I`m still young!


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I need it toooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, i herd they aint even got e-lectricity...


of course.


Jeff C. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sk46W4et-0o?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sk46W4et-0o?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh yeah


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Slip, save me some grizzer bear claws.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, save me some grizzer bear claws.



thats been a dream of mine, to take a bear.

if i do you'll get a box in the mail.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> thats been a dream of mine, to take a bear.
> 
> if i do you'll get a box in the mail.





I want em still attached.........to the livin` breathin` bear.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I want em still attached.........to the livin` breathin` bear.



well now...

i dont think they have seats big enough on the plane.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> well now...
> 
> i dont think they have seats big enough on the plane.





Just one claw will be plenty!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> well now...
> 
> i dont think they have seats big enough on the plane.



jus put him in yer luggage


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just one claw will be plenty!


a bear claw and lynx pelt, with your name on it.


Hankus said:


> jus put him in yer luggage



folks we're gunna need a bigger bag...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

slip said:


> a bear claw and lynx pelt, with your name on it.
> 
> 
> folks we're gunna need a bigger bag...



I think I need a bigger box- gidget (the taco bell chawewe)


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

where would you shoot a bear with a 30-30 to kill it, keep in mind, we only have 4 bullets to put in him to bring him down...?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> where would you shoot a bear with a 30-30 to kill it, keep in mind, we only have 4 bullets to put in him to bring him down...?



behind the shoulder>>>>>heart lung region. Jus make sure to use a good quality heavy bullet


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> where would you shoot a bear with a 30-30 to kill it, keep in mind, we only have 4 bullets to put in him to bring him down...?



heart lung, better be a good shot and better be quick on the follow up shots.

but man that would be a rush


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

i wanna kill a bear & they say the wma im going to for quota has alotsss of them. >

& IDK. I aint never got BuckFever.. soooo. maybe ill have an advantage


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Evenin` Pirate.


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> i wanna kill a bear & they say the wma im going to for quota has alotsss of them. >
> 
> & IDK. I aint never got BuckFever.. soooo. maybe ill have an advantage



go for it, many of bear have been dropped with the ol 30.

even moose.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> behind the shoulder>>>>>heart lung region. Jus make sure to use a good quality heavy bullet



here try thisun SS13

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545422


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> where would you shoot a bear with a 30-30 to kill it, keep in mind, we only have 4 bullets to put in him to bring him down...?



Same place you'd shoot at with a bow or handgun or any other projectile


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



I'll have what ya drinkin feller


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>







RUTTNBUCK said:


>







Hankus said:


>







SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Pirate.



Whazzzuppp?



RUTTNBUCK said:


>







Hankus said:


>







SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> here try thisun SS13
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545422



Hankus you always have the links for me 
& that is great, they have a pic that shows what every shot you take out on the bear with yeild.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


Heeeeey JEff  



OutFishHim said:


> Whazzzuppp?



How goes it Sista 



Mitch!  I see you!!!

Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> Hankus you always have the links for me
> & that is great, they have a pic that shows what every shot you take out on the bear with yeild.



its called a search  am I gonna hav to eddicate ya on everthin on this site


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hankus



hey ya snowy Iz jus sittin here sippin a cold one reflectin on life


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeey JEff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeeeeeey Snow!! Gotta travel tomorrow...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey ya snowy Iz jus sittin here sippin a cold one reflectin on life



thats no suprise  

gawd I'm gettin old, I can't hardly stay awake  

Dropped a 25lb worming/mineral block on Na's foot this afternoon  Thought he broke it for a few hours, though he's walkin on it alright now, thank gawd


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

....yes.... im a facebook/myspace person! gee!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heeeeeeey Snow!! Gotta travel tomorrow...



Oh lawd, where you off to now?  Hows da family doin?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeey JEff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Going well Sista!

Bought a $16 margarita tonight


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going well Sista!
> 
> Bought a $16 margarita tonight



Holy crap  That thing outta refilled itself, heck, it shouldn't a run out


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thats no suprise



that I'm drinkin or reflection the aluminum can bottoms at the ceilin


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thats no suprise
> 
> gawd I'm gettin old, I can't hardly stay awake
> 
> Dropped a 25lb worming/mineral block on Na's foot this afternoon  Thought he broke it for a few hours, though he's walkin on it alright now, thank gawd



Hey you!   



OutFishHim said:


> Going well Sista!
> 
> Bought a $16 margarita tonight





I could use two of them myself!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll have what ya drinkin feller






Jeff C. said:


> :






OutFishHim said:


>







Good evening folks!!...........Had a busy hot productive day today!!...........Food plots are now ready to plant, and  the limbs are trimmed out of the roads on the hunting lease!!

Figured out where I will be sitting opening morning of gun season!!

Went by Quacks yesterday evening, and shared a few with him Working2Hunt, and baldfish...........On a side note W2H does not like tasers!!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 18, 2010)

Dangit over thr Baldness


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh lawd, where you off to now?  Hows da family doin?



Indianapolis and Bloomington, Il. Be back Wednesday evenin'

Erybody's fine....thank ya


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going well Sista!
> 
> Bought a $16 margarita tonight



did it come in a bucket with a midget to set it on or sumthin


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that I'm drinkin or reflection the aluminum can bottoms at the ceilin





relaxin with a cold one.. its Sat night,  a great way to relax!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Rick











now fer a little stone shuffel

 stones  stones  stones  stones


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Holy crap  That thing outta refilled itself, heck, it shouldn't a run out



I did not now it was that much until I paid the bill.....but it was the same last weekend...

At least it wasn't $80 like when you were here.....I am still embarrassed to go into that establishment!!!!  (however, I would not have been embarrassed unless AJ had told me to be.....)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mitch!  I see you!!!


Hey Snowy!!



OutFishHim said:


> Going well Sista!
> 
> Bought a $16 margarita tonight


Hope it was a good one!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2010)

Y'all have a good night and the rest of the week-end. Gotta long drive tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good night and the rest of the week-end. Gotta long drive tomorrow.



nite feller hope ya come through all that highway safe n sound


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Do ya`ll know what Tennessee apple pie is?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Do ya`ll know what Tennessee apple pie is?


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Do ya`ll know what Tennessee apple pie is?



sure dont..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Do ya`ll know what Tennessee apple pie is?



much like crackerdave ya know what to bait me with so I'll bite. What is it


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

It generally comes in a quart mason jar...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They was tall Nic!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!...........Had a busy hot productive day today!!...........Food plots are now ready to plant, and  the limbs are trimmed out of the roads on the hunting lease!!
> 
> Figured out where I will be sitting opening morning of gun season!!
> 
> Went by Quacks yesterday evening, and shared a few with him Working2Hunt, and baldfish...........On a side note W2H does not like tasers!!



*Do not mention Tazers!!!!!*

He hit a deer on the way back!


baldfish said:


> Dangit over thr Baldness



Charlie



Jeff C. said:


> Indianapolis and Bloomington, Il. Be back Wednesday evenin'
> 
> Erybody's fine....thank ya



Jeff!



Hankus said:


> did it come in a bucket with a midget to set it on or sumthin



No, just big ol glass! 



Hankus said:


> Hey Rick
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Rick!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I did not now it was that much until I paid the bill.....but it was the same last weekend...
> 
> At least it wasn't $80 like when you were here.....I am still embarrassed to go into that establishment!!!!  (however, I would not have been embarrassed unless AJ had told me to be.....)


Lawdy, I don't blame ya... I don't wanna go back there either    


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good night and the rest of the week-end. Gotta long drive tomorrow.


Be careful drivin Jeff!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Do ya`ll know what Tennessee apple pie is?





dang I can't wait for the answer, I'm goin to bed. Yall enjoy!


----------



## slip (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It generally comes in a quart mason jar...



ohhh... i see i see...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I did not now it was that much until I paid the bill.....but it was the same last weekend...
> 
> At least it wasn't $80 like when you were here.....I am still embarrassed to go into that establishment!!!! (however, I would not have been embarrassed unless AJ had told me to be.....)


 
You!!! Get embarrassed??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It generally comes in a quart mason jar...



auhite then I knew but I was unsure of my answer. I didnt wanna appear an idiot if I didnt havta


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It generally comes in a quart mason jar...


Yep that is some good stuff!!



OutFishHim said:


> *Do not mention Tazers!!!!!*
> 
> He hit a deer on the way back!


I heard!!.........Scary thing is we talked about that possibility after he left!!



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good night and the rest of the week-end. Gotta long drive tomorrow.


Night Jeff!! Be safe in your travels


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey? Where Robert is???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey? Where Robert is???



prolly still nappin in the afterglow of the trouncin bama gived duke


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You!!! Get embarrassed??



Not until I *heard* about it.......speaking of......Bad Boy John has been awfully quiet.....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep that is some good stuff!!
> 
> I heard!!.........Scary thing is we talked about that possibility after he left!!




Good thing it was the company truck......is he allowed to take company truck to deer camp?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not until I *heard* about it.......speaking of......Bad Boy John has been awfully quiet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh boy, does he work where I think he does?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh boy, does he work where I think he does?



Nope, he works far, far away.............


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 18, 2010)

WoW what a night! Now time ta rest an eat.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW what a night! Now time ta rest an eat.



hey Trapdaddy, now that I know you is here to keep em strait  I is goin to bed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nope, he works far, far away.............


 
Several people have that problem..


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Trapdaddy, now that I know you is here to keep em strait  I is goin to bed


Sweet horizontal dreams....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Several people have that problem..



Grrrrrr..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW what a night! Now time ta rest an eat.


Howdy Craig!!........You gotta work tomorrow??



Hankus said:


> hey Trapdaddy, now that I know you is here to keep em strait  I is goin to bed


Night Beerkus!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Trapdaddy, now that I know you is here to keep em strait  I is goin to bed


Now you know i needs backup. Mabe even SWAT.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sweet horizontal dreams....
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrr..........


Hi ya Heather



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!........You gotta work tomorrow??
> 
> Night Beerkus!!


 No i am off Sunday. Can't make up my mind as what to do. 
 But gotta pack all in to my one day off. Hey,...come on down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Grrrrrr..........


 
Is that your Emu impersonation?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 19, 2010)

I ain't skeert... and I ain't smart neither....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Heather
> 
> 
> No i am off Sunday. Can't make up my mind as what to do.
> But gotta pack all in to my one day off. Hey,...come on down.


Wish I could!!..........Got too many things to do for upcoming events!!...........You going after them serpents down in the swamp tomorrow??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I ain't skeert... and I ain't smart neither....


Bet you full though.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish I could!!..........Got too many things to do for upcoming events!!...........You going after them serpents down in the swamp tomorrow??


Dang swamp honey holes are bout dried up. 
 I mabe take a stroll down a creek, flippin' fo bass an jack.
 Heck, mabe see ol' tight eyes.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, been a busy day/night. Gotta recharge in the yak sack.
 Awake time is over an done. Nite all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I ain't skeert... and I ain't smart neither....


Bitterbro!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Bet you full though.
> 
> Dang swamp honey holes are bout dried up.
> I mabe take a stroll down a creek, flippin' fo bass an jack.
> Heck, mabe see ol' tight eyes.


Good luck in your endeavors!!........The eyelids are getting heavy, must be time for the yak sack!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> of course.



 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> On a side note W2H does not like tasers!!



 

Any body still up?!?!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any body still up?!?!



of course..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> of course..



 Hey you.......... what's up with the move to Alaska??  If you can say.........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any body still up?!?!


Hanging on by a thread!!.........Lots of work in the outdoors today!!...........Hey Darlin!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hanging on by a thread!!.........Lots of work in the outdoors today!!...........Hey Darlin!!



Hey sweet thing!!  I've "lazed around" till late this afternoon then finished burning the 8 tree's that got pulled up & cut and yes sir, had 2 water hoses, 2 rakes & a pitch fork handy at alllll times, kept it low & hosed down leaves, trees & limbs!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweet thing!!  I've "lazed around" till late this afternoon then finished burning the 8 tree's that got pulled up & cut and yes sir, had 2 water hoses, 2 rakes & a pitch fork handy at alllll times, kept it low & hosed down leaves, trees & limbs!!


Chollie wouldn't let me "Laze around" today!!........Sounds like you was busy too!!............I'm tired of fighting it.....Good night!!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey you.......... what's up with the move to Alaska??  If you can say.........



went up there in '07 i believe, parents fell in love (i cant remember any of it..) mom is dying to move, dad works for delta so we can live (almost)anywhere in the world delta flys...they picked alaska and have been talking about it for 2 years now. not really any reason though...aint running from the Mob or FBI

_if_ the move even happens, it wont be any time too soon.
dad just wants to go have a looksee, and with the new puppy even that may have to wait til spring


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweet thing!!  I've "lazed around" till late this afternoon then finished burning the 8 tree's that got pulled up & cut and yes sir, had 2 water hoses, 2 rakes & a pitch fork handy at alllll times, kept it low & hosed down leaves, trees & limbs!!



we gots a small pile to burn but we're under a burn ban, not because its dry but for the clear air people.

people down the street had a pile going, fire dept put a stop to it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Chollie wouldn't let me "Laze around" today!!........Sounds like you was busy too!!............I'm tired of fighting it.....Good night!!


Sweet Dreams darlin'!!



slip said:


> went up there in '07 i believe, parents fell in love (i cant remember any of it..) mom is dying to move, dad works for delta so we can live (almost)anywhere in the world delta flys...they picked alaska and have been talking about it for 2 years now. not really any reason though...aint running from the Mob or FBI
> 
> _if_ the move even happens, it wont be any time too soon.
> dad just wants to go have a looksee, and with the new puppy even that may have to wait til spring


I really didn't think it was a "runnin" thing, just wondering, friend went up there to see his son who is living out there working right now, brought back some AWESOME photo's!!!  It'd be a great experience for ya!



slip said:


> we gots a small pile to burn but we're under a burn ban, not because its dry but for the clear air people.
> 
> people down the street had a pile going, fire dept put a stop to it


 THAT'S why I love living in the "sticks"!!  I think we ARE under a ban for it being dry, but I had to get it done so the limbs wouldn't kill what little grass I got growing and we stayed Right on Top of it the whole time, can't afford for a spark to get loose!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Wobert!!  Nice Nap??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh well................


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

nite keebs


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

MORNING PEEPS....  I must be outta my mind.. I now remember why I have not worked a double shift in almost a year..Alot of partials, but not a Full 16.  This Bites,  and to make things worse, I am doing it again today...   Somebody just kick me up side the head please...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> MORNING PEEPS....  I must be outta my mind.. I now remember why I have not worked a double shift in almost a year..Alot of partials, but not a Full 16.  This Bites,  and to make things worse, I am doing it again today...   Somebody just kick me up side the head please...



Mornin RM......think we might need to get you in to see a doctor about voluteering to do them doubles.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Mornin peeps!!!  Great day of college football yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps!!!  Great day of college football yesterday



mornen feller why aint ya in the woods


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen feller why aint ya in the woods



Got my kids this weekend, prolly gonna get some tree time next weekend if I don't head to the coast. How ya been Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I ain't skeert... and I ain't smart neither....



me either



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Got my kids this weekend, prolly gonna get some tree time next weekend if I don't head to the coast. How ya been Hankus?



runnin ragged and I aint even been huntin much


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> me either
> 
> 
> 
> runnin ragged and I aint even been huntin much



I hear ya brother!!! I gotta get mad at them deer this year, my freezer looks pitiful!!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hear ya brother!!! I gotta get mad at them deer this year, my freezer looks pitiful!!!



I aint seein much sign, and dad aint been able to shoot his bow so I aint had too much motovation to go. Plus I was real mad at em last year so I still got some in the freezer


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint seein much sign, and dad aint been able to shoot his bow so I aint had too much motovation to go. Plus I was real mas at em last year so I still got some in the freezer



last year was a wash for me.....had too much dadgum work goin on, and when I wasn't workin I made trail for the coast....Got a trip planned up to my old stompin grounds in November....look to take a few critters then for sure.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mornin ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> last year was a wash for me.....had too much dadgum work goin on, and when I wasn't workin I made trail for the coast....Got a trip planned up to my old stompin grounds in November....look to take a few critters then for sure.



kilt 9 and 5 of those were in Jan seems all I did was work hunt school n sleep and I didnt complain a bit 



chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin ya'll!



Mornen chuckb welp I seed keebs aint kilted ya yet, it looked touch n go fer a while from here


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin ya'll!



chuck!!! hows it goin Bro??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

ahight y'all I am outta here.......have a good day and stay outta trouble........or at least try to


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen chuckb welp I seed keebs aint kilted ya yet, it looked touch n go fer a while from here



Mornin Beerkus!

Yep....I was a little 'fraid to let her know I was home.

Did'nt know if she was mad 'cause I texted her at 3:30 in the morning, or was just mad 'cause I waited so long to post pics.

Don't she know I needed my beauty rest!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> chuck!!! hows it goin Bro??



Mornin' there Shorty!

Goin' good here. Hows your own self?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin Beerkus!
> 
> Yep....I was a little 'fraid to let her know I was home.
> 
> ...



I sure glad ya got that beauty rest otherwise that new av mita broked my screen  looks like yall got a goodun though


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

You saying my dog's better lookin' than them 2 goobers?

Heck...even I knowed that!

Yeah, I was real proud for Jason. We we're comin' done to the wire and he put that harpoon in the only place it would work!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You saying my dog's better lookin' than them 2 goobers?
> 
> Heck...even I knowed that!
> 
> Yeah, I was real proud for Jason. We we're comin' done to the wire and he put that harpoon in the only place it would work!



least the dog didnt look at me like I owed him/her money. Course I rekon gator hunting aint fer super models. It takes real men to hunt sumthin that has the potential to hunt them from an overgrown beer can


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't know 'bout "real men"....."dumb men" seems more appropriate.

Oh well...the aforementioned dog is staring holes in me. Seems to think it's my job to take him out.
Need to run.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

sinct everbody else done r-u-n-n-o-f-t I mite as well go feedup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Mornin gentlemen..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mornin folks.....I should be in a tree this mornin but the boss had other plans for me today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks.....I should be in a tree this mornin but the boss had other plans for me today.


 
Just think of all the skeeter, chigger and tick bites she saved you from..


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
Living on Dr. Doolittles farm I would think you could find something better for breakfast than popcorn..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Mornin cow whisperer.

Ya just hangin out eatin popcorn.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Living on Dr. Doolittles farm I would think you could find something better for breakfast than popcorn..



crap, that reminds me, I thawed some bacon last night  Guess I outta cook some,  huh?

bacon, eggs, biscuits, hashbrow w/onions and bell peppers, yummmmmm


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin cow whisperer.
> 
> Ya just hangin out eatin popcorn.



Mornin Neil 

Naw, coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee chuggin, finally slept last night, felt like a million bucks wakin up this am  

might even get the bow out today and get 'er dialed in, if I can even hold it up straight


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil
> 
> Naw, coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee chuggin, finally slept last night, felt like a million bucks wakin up this am
> 
> might even get the bow out today and get 'er dialed in, if I can even hold it up straight



What time is breakfast...sounds real good. Yeah I should have been in the woods this mornin but it is too dang hot to get in the mood. I'm ready for fall weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2010)

Mornin' driveby.....gettin ready to head out on the road fer a few days!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> What time is breakfast...sounds real good. Yeah I should have been in the woods this mornin but it is too dang hot to get in the mood. I'm ready for fall weather.


bout 30 min 

Pick a shady spot  

Yeah, fall needs to get here ASAP!!  I'm so ready for this cool weather to be all day long 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' driveby.....gettin ready to head out on the road fer a few days!!!



Mornin Jeff  You be careful now, ya'hea?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Morning, peeps!
another 14 hours of college foobaw saturday in the record books!
Chuck, congrats on the water lizard!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 19, 2010)

Morning Bubba.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Morning Bubba.



miss you.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Morning Bubba.



As my grandaddy used to always say "awww ain't luv grand"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Top 'o the mornin to ya folks!! 
Had hoped for a fly by visit by our elustrious mod Buck while on his way to Flor-ee-da, but him & his whole crew has been struck down with the flu!!  Ya'll keep them in your thoughts!! 
Wouldn't hurt to send him a few pm's, yaknow, make'em know he is missed........


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> miss you.



Probably see you Thursday, maybe before depending on how things go.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Morning Bubba.





rhbama3 said:


> miss you.





Bubbette said:


> Probably see you Thursday, maybe before depending on how things go.



get a room!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> get a room!!!



  

Just watch out for bedbugs.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> get a room!!!



 Leave'em be!! 
youjustjealous!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> get a room!!!


 
Leave em' alone, their cell phones don't work..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

What is all this foolishness startin` at post #630 and squallin` down, Huh? Cut out all that racket!!!   Buncha lovebirds...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is all this foolishness startin` at post #630 and squallin` down, Huh? Cut out all that racket!!!   Buncha lovebirds...



Oh hush, yourgrouchiness!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh hush, yourgrouchiness!





Hey!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Leave em' alone, their cell phones don't work..



Bubba doesn't like talkin' on the phone. And texting is worse. 



Nicodemus said:


> What is all this foolishness startin` at post #630 and squallin` down, Huh? Cut out all that racket!!!   Buncha lovebirds...



Guess we'll have to wait till the grouch leaves the room.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!


 
Hey Nic, you gonna take that snowplow job in Jellystone when you retire from the high wire job?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba doesn't like talkin' on the phone. And texting is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait till the grouch leaves the room.





I`ll shut my eyes! Ya`ll carry on. And if anybody gives ya`ll any trouble, I`ll thump em good! Just for you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic, you gonna take that snowplow job in Jellystone when you retire from the high wire job?





The thought has crossed my mind. I just can`t get all those pictures out of my mind. I also keep thinkin` back on my trip out there in 1975. Also a plus, The Redhead is open to the idea too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The thought has crossed my mind. I just can`t get all those pictures out of my mind. I also keep thinkin` back on my trip out there in 1975. Also a plus, The Redhead is open to the idea too.


 
Sure would be a nice place to finish the journey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure would be a nice place to finish the journey.





Indeed it would. Plus, all the huntin` and fishin` out there, of a kind that I`m not used to. That would be a great challenge. I have a great fondness for elk anyway. Who knows what the future holds...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Indeed it would. Plus, all the huntin` and fishin` out there, of a kind that I`m not used to. That would be a great challenge. I have a great fondness for elk anyway. Who knows what the future holds...



Man I have been out there twice...once in the winter and once in the summer. If I could make a living out there I would go in an instant. Some of the most beautiful country on earth.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!


 Hey



Nicodemus said:


> The thought has crossed my mind. I just can`t get all those pictures out of my mind. I also keep thinkin` back on my trip out there in 1975. Also a plus, The Redhead is open to the idea too.





Nicodemus said:


> Indeed it would. Plus, all the huntin` and fishin` out there, of a kind that I`m not used to. That would be a great challenge. I have a great fondness for elk anyway. Who knows what the future holds...



  Just you two make sure you have an extra pillow fer me.................. oh heck, just send me plenty of pics, ya'll all know I don't travel!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ya'll all know I don't travel!



why not?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> why not?



too much trouble & cost's too much


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I need a 'back-e-otomy'.   

How y'all doin today??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think I need a 'back-e-otomy'.
> 
> How y'all doin today??


 
That's what witch doctors are for..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Slip, my young friend...


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Slip, my young friend...



whats up Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> whats up Nic.





How you are this fine evenin`?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How you are this fine evenin`?


 wasup nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wasup nick





You`ll see...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is one of those days where i have a TON of stuff needing done, but just haven't felt like doing anything. Maybe some fried crappie, sauteed crab claws, lima beans, and au gratin potatoes will make me feel better....


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How you are this fine evenin`?



just fine, you?


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ll see...



uh oh...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> just fine, you?





Doin` very well, under the circumstances. Good to hear you are well...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Slip?...


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip?...



yessir?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> yessir?





Anything you need to tell me?


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Anything you need to tell me?



uhhh..


not that i know of?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> uhhh..
> 
> 
> not that i know of?





You sure? Think...


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You sure? Think...



this, maybe?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570401


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> this, maybe?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570401





Exactly!!!   bawk bawk bawkeeeeet


I`m gonna have your hair, you knucklehead!!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Exactly!!!   bawk bawk bawkeeeeet
> 
> 
> I`m gonna have your hair, you knucklehead!!



didnt mean to 'ruffle your feathers' Nic.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 19, 2010)

Is this the old grouch and young firestarter drivel?!?!!?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Exactly!!!   bawk bawk bawkeeeeet
> 
> 
> I`m gonna have your hair, you knucklehead!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

OhLawd, what ya'll done done this time?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the next driveler shouldn't even have a name..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is this the old grouch and young firestarter drivel?!?!!?





It is now...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the next driveler shouldn't even have a name..



 Then how would we FIND it?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OhLawd, what ya'll done done this time?!?!





Your "baby" started it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Your "baby" started it!



And my "old grouch" fixed it, huh!??   
Can't leave you two unattended for nuttin!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And my "old grouch" fixed it, huh!??
> Can't leave you two unattended for nuttin!!





We need supervision and guidance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We need supervision and guidance.



Not to be confused with medication and restraints...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We need supervision and guidance.



You two need "something" alright!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not to be confused with medication and restraints...





I need the medication, Slip needs the restraints!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay, who changed the thread name? You guys are crazy. I leave you for a day, and there's no telling what trouble y'all have gotten into.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

Trouble? Who's causing trouble?


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It is now...





Nicodemus said:


> We need supervision and guidance.





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Okay, who changed the thread name? You guys are crazy. I leave you for a day, and there's no telling what trouble y'all have gotten into.



You can always tell when Nic has too much time on his hands. Never know what changes you may see.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You can always tell when Nic has too much time on his hands. Never know what changes you may see.





You oughter see what Robert and me got planned!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You oughter see what Robert and me got planned!!



Yeah, what he said!!! 









wait... what are we doing?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Trouble? Who's causing trouble?



jus guess


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, what he said!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patience, my Friend. You will safer than if you were in Miz Helens arms.


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

what a day. 3 of the chickens got shocked, i got shocked fixing where they got tangled up, then flossie got shocked.

screamed like she had been shot, too.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> what a day. 3 of the chickens got shocked, i got shocked fixing where they got tangled up, then flossie got shocked.
> 
> screamed like she had been shot, too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> what a day. 3 of the chickens got shocked, i got shocked fixing where they got tangled up, then flossie got shocked.
> 
> screamed like she had been shot, too.




Turn it off before you fix it, dummy!!! 

Slip, how many hens you got, and what kind are they?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus guess



Were'nt me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Turn it off before you fix it, dummy!!!
> 
> Slip, how many hens you got, and what kind are they?




Sounds like 3 of them are Friars now...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like 3 of them are Friars now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Patience, my Friend. You will safer than if you were in Miz Helens arms.



Thats not exactly comforting. I'm safer in a lot more places than that.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Were'nt me!



me neither  who we gonna get to start it


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Turn it off before you fix it, dummy!!!
> 
> Slip, how many hens you got, and what kind are they?



howdy grouch


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


yeah, it was funny watching the chickens get it, it was funny when i got it. but when flossie mom got mad...at me? 


Nicodemus said:


> Turn it off before you fix it, dummy!!!
> 
> Slip, how many hens you got, and what kind are they?


thought about it, got lazy and paid for it.


only 8 hens right now, 1 rooster. 2 turkeys.
2 RIR, 2 barred rock, 1 silkie, one silkie mix, 2 americana.
the rooster is silkie.

the heat got one of my silkies early in the summer.
i plan on getting 3 or 4 more mature birds here soon.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> me neither  who we gonna get to start it




Doubt if any help is needed!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Doubt if any help is needed!



yep rekon we jus have to sit back n watch


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok  I give..  15 hours yesterday and 14 today.  Enough is enough.  Now I may have to take a few days off just for the fun of it.  


Oh  And Howdy Folks...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok  I give..  15 hours yesterday and 14 today.  Enough is enough.  Now I may have to take a few days off just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Oh  And Howdy Folks...



man I jus glad to see all that werk aint kilt ya


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah, it was funny watching the chickens get it, it was funny when i got it. but when flossie mom got mad...at me?
> 
> thought about it, got lazy and paid for it.
> 
> ...




Slip, them Rhode Islands make some purty chickens!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> man I jus glad to see all that werk aint kilt ya



Bad part is, Not that much work actually, Just being there is a pian in the back side


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Bad part is, Not that much work actually, Just being there is a pian in the back side



man I heard that; I hate when ya gotta be waitin to do sumthin and there aint nuthin that NEEDS to be done


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok  I give..  15 hours yesterday and 14 today.  Enough is enough.  Now I may have to take a few days off just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Oh  And Howdy Folks...





Hankus said:


> man I jus glad to see all that werk aint kilt ya



Yeah...What Stankus said!

Take yourself a break fore you kill yoself!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> man I heard that; I hate when ya gotta be waitin to do sumthin and there aint nuthin that NEEDS to be done



Yeup, And I didn't even have not one Gov't. job I could be doing either..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yeah...What Stankus said!
> 
> Take yourself a break fore you kill yoself!



Need to plan me another Long Ride somewhere..  Maybe Montana this time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

I hate warm beer, what about y'all?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate warm beer, what about y'all?



Man, thats just not right,  Need to Chill them things first..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate warm beer, what about y'all?



was kinda a strange coozie werent it though


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> man I heard that; I hate when ya gotta be waitin to do sumthin and there aint nuthin that NEEDS to be done



wasup


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok  I give..  15 hours yesterday and 14 today.  Enough is enough.  Now I may have to take a few days off just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> Oh  And Howdy Folks...


Howdy Kim!!....sounds like you need some time off!!

Well folks one step closer to FPG..Cooked 5 lbs. of Collard greens today, and as soon as they cool I will put them in a ziploc bag, and into the freezer

Doing a test run on a peach upside down cake in the Dutch Oven!! Made with fresh frozen peaches we put up earlier this summer..........If this works out I'll give it a try at FPG

How are ya'll fine folks this evening!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wasup



sittin here recoverin from my goose hunt. ya stuck a thicket goat yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> was kinda a strange coozie werent it though



I guess that's why Quack likes stainless steel coozies..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Kim!!....sounds like you need some time off!!
> 
> Well folks one step closer to FPG..Cooked 5 lbs. of Collard greens today, and as soon as they cool I will put them in a ziploc bag, and into the freezer
> 
> ...



FPG Is just a mere 3 weeks out.  And I be a needing it by then.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Kim!!....sounds like you need some time off!!
> 
> Well folks one step closer to FPG..Cooked 5 lbs. of Collard greens today, and as soon as they cool I will put them in a ziploc bag, and into the freezer
> 
> ...



that sounds good


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess that's why Quack likes stainless steel coozies..



Weeellllll,  Used to like them anyway..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess that's why Quack likes stainless steel coozies..


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Slip, them Rhode Islands make some purty chickens!



they sure are!

just dont try to take a egg out from under one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Weeellllll,  Used to like them anyway..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> they sure are!
> 
> just dont try to take a egg out from under one



yep I bleve I'll jus stick to the buffs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that sounds good


We'll see in a few more minutes!!..........It's almost done!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> they sure are!
> 
> just dont try to take a egg out from under one



The Redhead can retrieve eggs from all of hers with no trouble, except for one Black Star hen. When I get em, I have to fight for em, no matter what kind of hen ii is.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead can retrieve eggs from all of hers with no trouble, except for one Black Star hen. When I get em, I have to fight for em, no matter what kind of hen ii is.



they seen what ya do to guinea birds I magine


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> they seen what ya do to guinea birds I magine





I never thought of that!! I bet you are right! I`ll change my ways so they think I care about them!!  

Thanks for the idea, Hank!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I never thought of that!! I bet you are right! I`ll change my ways so they think I care about them!!
> 
> Thanks for the idea, Hank!!



mine usually run when I come in the coop cause they know if they give me any junk I'll throw em out by the rooster


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead can retrieve eggs from all of hers with no trouble, except for one Black Star hen. When I get em, I have to fight for em, no matter what kind of hen ii is.



when for what ever reason i have to put them up during teh day, i fight for ever to get them all up.

when mom does it, it takes 5 mins tops.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You oughter see what Robert and me got planned!!



Don't go breakin' any trainin' I already done. 



rhbama3 said:


> Thats not exactly comforting. I'm safer in a lot more places than that.



A truer statement has not been spoken. 



Nicodemus said:


> I never thought of that!! I bet you are right! I`ll change my ways so they think I care about them!!
> 
> Thanks for the idea, Hank!!



That'll be the day!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep I bleve I'll jus stick to the buffs






Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead can retrieve eggs from all of hers with no trouble, except for one Black Star hen. When I get em, I have to fight for em, no matter what kind of hen ii is.



If you would put them hawks away when ya go out there it may help too!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Evenin Folks  

We're gonna attempt to lift the heifer tomorrow 

Gots me an apple pie, made from scratch, in the oven 

Chicken cooked in da dutch oven, marinated in a mixture of fresh ginger root, lemon, onion, garlic, brown sugar, red pepper flakes.. . delicious!  Fresh roasted asparagus 

Lawdy I'm stuffed


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice Rename on the Drivel


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Where`d everbody go???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where`d everbody go???



I'm back, had to do some stuff................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Folks
> 
> We're gonna attempt to lift the heifer tomorrow
> 
> ...




Sounds De-LISH, sista!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

I actually set there and watched a movie on TV. 

Keebs, Last night there wasn`t a 'slowdown" on the forum. Tonight there is. You notice it?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> Nice Rename on the Drivel



 ya never know with this bunch & mod's with time on their hands....................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I actually set there and watched a movie on TV.
> 
> Keebs, Last night there wasn`t a 'slowdown" on the forum. Tonight there is. You notice it?




 You sat still for a movie?!?  Ohlawd!
I noticed a slight "lag" in loading but that's normal on my end...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You sat still for a movie?!?  Ohlawd!
> I noticed a slight "lag" in loading but that's normal on my end...




I have no choice but to set still right now!!  

Just switched over to firefox, and now it`s faster`n a roachbug on rollerskates!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just switched over to firefox, and now it`s faster`n a roachbug on rollerskates!



Ain't it though. It makes Internet Explorer look like dial up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't it though. It makes Internet Explorer look like dial up.





I finally figured it out, Hugh. I can switch from one to the other if I want too. This rascal is smokin` fast now.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I have no choice but to set still right now!!
> 
> Just switched over to firefox, and now it`s faster`n a roachbug on rollerskates!


 I know but I still gotta  ya 'bout it! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't it though. It makes Internet Explorer look like dial up.



 I even switched to Firefox at work, can NOT stand IE anymore! 
Evenin shuggums!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just switched over to firefox, and now it`s faster`n a roachbug on rollerskates!



text faster then me, know more about computers then i do...

we gotta get that leg fixed for you soon, Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> text faster then me, know more about computers then i do...
> 
> we gotta get that leg fixed for you soon, Nic





Hush boy!!    I got a reputation to uphold, ya` know!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> text faster then me, know more about computers then i do...
> 
> we gotta get that leg fixed for you soon, Nic


Or send you down to help him heal & get him to teach you all this while you're there!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush boy!!    I got a reputation to uphold, ya` know!!





Keebs said:


> Or send you down to help him heal & get him to teach you all this while you're there!



hey i aint fighting ya am i?

just get me a fresh bale of hay and a cool spot in the barn and im good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> hey i aint fighting ya am i?
> 
> just get me a fresh bale of hay and a cool spot in the barn and im good.





You ain`t gonna have time to sleep! You`re gonna be keepin` skeeters and gnats fanned off me!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> hey i aint fighting ya am i?
> 
> just get me a fresh bale of hay and a cool spot in the barn and im good.





Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t gonna have time to sleep! You`re gonna be keepin` skeeters and gnats fanned off me!!



south gawja would NEVER be the same again if this were to come together!!    


Ok you two, keep it down, some of us gotta work tomorrow!


----------



## slip (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t gonna have time to sleep! You`re gonna be keepin` skeeters and gnats fanned off me!!



ill kill one of them swamp bears while im down there and melt the fat for ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

slip said:


> ill kill one of them swamp bears while im down there and melt the fat for ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



NIC!!!! Did you cut the cheese or something? This place cleared out like Benji showin up at a Cinco de Mayo party.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 20, 2010)

morning all...I had a great weekend ( hopefully everyone else did as well)....Time for the grind(er) so I can get the coffee made!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2010)

morning all, just making a fly by.  bbl


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2010)

touring through again.   my my sleepy heads maybe a little b'fast to get you going.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Mornin`...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Mernin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Mornin!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  Played in the citywide 9-ball tournament all weekend.  My team won the final round yesterday evening.  I will be boarding a plane the weekend before my B-Day and headed to Las Vegas for the national tournament!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!!!!!!!



OUCH! BRIGHT!!!!  



Mornin Sista


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  Played in the citywide 9-ball tournament all weekend.  My team won the final round yesterday evening.  I will be boarding a plane the weekend before my B-Day and headed to Las Vegas for the national tournament!!!



WOOHOOO Congrats Jamie!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  Played in the citywide 9-ball tournament all weekend.  My team won the final round yesterday evening.  I will be boarding a plane the weekend before my B-Day and headed to Las Vegas for the national tournament!!!


Alright!!!  Whooo-hooo, WTG PurtyEyes!! 



SnowHunter said:


> OUCH! BRIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Sista



 wanted to be sure ya saw me come in!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Alright!!!  Whooo-hooo, WTG PurtyEyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to be sure ya saw me come in!



Couldnta' missed ya fer nuttin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Couldnta' missed ya fer nuttin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Mornin folks.

Looks like its Doctor time for me... gotta get me some happy pills for my back.  Why did i come to work????????  

I hate it too.. i can count on one hand how many times ive been to the doctor (for myself) in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Looks like its Doctor time for me... gotta get me some happy pills for my back.  Why did i come to work????????
> 
> I hate it too.. i can count on one hand how many times ive been to the doctor (for myself) in the last 10 years or so.



Chiropractor don't give ya pills, just relief............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chiropractor don't give ya pills, just relief............



I aint going to no stinkin witch doctor.  Only they they adjust is your checking account balance! 

Besides, i need some good happy pills.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Looks like its Doctor time for me... gotta get me some happy pills for my back.  Why did i come to work????????
> 
> I hate it too.. i can count on one hand how many times ive been to the doctor (for myself) in the last 10 years or so.



good luck w that Matt, back problems aint no fun


Ok, yall enjoy, off to do chores


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I aint going to no stinkin witch doctor.  Only they they adjust is your checking account balance!
> 
> Besides, i need some good happy pills.


You ain't been to the right one then!! 
Your back ain't nuttin to play wiff though, don't keep taking meds, see about fixin it!!



SnowHunter said:


> good luck w that Matt, back problems aint no fun
> Ok, yall enjoy, off to do chores



Later sista!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

What kind of trouble can I find and-or get into today...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of trouble can I find and-or get into today...



Hhhhmmmmm when's your next doc visit???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmm when's your next doc visit???





Wednesday. That is my pre-surgery appt. Ya`ll got to put up with me for a while!  Git used to it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wednesday. That is my pre-surgery appt. Ya`ll got to put up with me for a while!  Git used to it!



Darlin', I ain't worried 'bout "puttin up with you", THAT is the least of my concerns  I just was wondering how much damage you could do to yourself before you had to go to the doc.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', I ain't worried 'bout "puttin up with you", THAT is the least of my concerns  I just was wondering how much damage you could do to yourself before you had to go to the doc.........



After the chainsaw deal, ain`t gonna be no more stunts! I done received threats from too many of ya`ll. I bein` good.  Trust me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> After the chainsaw deal, ain`t gonna be no more stunts! I done received threats from too many of ya`ll. I bein` good.  Trust me.



Good then it looks like it'll be clear sailing ~physically~ for a while!   BUT time to hone some  skillz!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good then it looks like it'll be clear sailing ~physically~ for a while!   BUT time to hone some  skillz!





No, that means do what I want to, just don`t get caught. And when I set my mind to do that, I am VERY GOOD at it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

The start of a call week. Gotta love it...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of trouble can I find and-or get into today...



Ya could always reinstate repoman  he was always good fer a few 


Naw better not you'd spend the rest of the day rebanding him


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No, that means do what I want to, just don`t get caught. And when I set my mind to do that, I am VERY GOOD at it..






rhbama3 said:


> The start of a call week. Gotta love it...


Oy ~sorry Bubba~!! 



Hankus said:


> Ya could always reinstate repoman



 bite your tongue!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs?



Yes, dear?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yes, dear?





Just checkin`. You aggravated yet?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just checkin`. You aggravated yet?



Ok................. at who?/what? ............ no, not yet............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok................. at who?/what? ............ no, not yet............





You will be...   


Would you like for me to make myself visible, so you can see me?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You will be...
> 
> 
> Would you like for me to make myself visible, so you can see me?



You can if ya want, but I always "sense" when you're around, so it don't bother me none!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You can if ya want, but I always "sense" when you're around, so it don't bother me none!





  How you know that???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How you know that???



I ain't tellin you ALL my secrets!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

I hate postin from class


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hate postin from class



 why? teach catch ya???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> why? teach catch ya???



Nope its jus hard to keep up


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nope its jus hard to keep up



with us or class???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> with us or class???



Y'all. Who cares bout class


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I been collecting knives from the pawn shop and they all need sharpening. I was gonna try it myself again, but i may wait till Nic is laid up and looking for something to do!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Y'all. Who cares bout class


 



rhbama3 said:


> I been collecting knives from the pawn shop and they all need sharpening. I was gonna try it myself again, but i may wait till Nic is laid up and looking for something to do!



Go ahead over there, let'em give ya some tips & stuff BEFORE surgery...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeeehaaawwwww !!!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iFCniNYZoFg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iFCniNYZoFg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I been collecting knives from the pawn shop and they all need sharpening. I was gonna try it myself again, but i may wait till Nic is laid up and looking for something to do!



Save em till after my surgery!!!! I`ll need something to do!!!  

Pay no attention to Keebs. She`s just mad cause I`m pickin` on her this mornin`!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Save em till after my surgery!!!! I`ll need something to do!!!
> 
> Pay no attention to Keebs. She`s just mad cause I`m pickin` on her this mornin`!



 YOU were the one looking for something to get into!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU were the one looking for something to get into!!





I have my priorities  in order. After the surgery, for a while, I really will be tied down. Right now, when nobody is around, I can sneak out to the barn, pasture, you know, just plunderin` a little...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU were the one looking for something to get into!!



Since he has so much time on his hands he could try and get into a pair of the redheads pantyhose then go hang out on one of the whiney Mark Richt threads. Bunch of Alice's over there I tell ya.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I have my priorities  in order. After the surgery, for a while, I really will be tied down. Right now, when nobody is around, I can sneak out to the barn, pasture, you know, just plunderin` a little...


Yeah, you go plunderin, step in a hole, (remember that one on the way to the chicken pen?!?!) step wrong on a rock, need I keep going?? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Since he has so much time on his hands he could try and get into a pair of the redheads pantyhose then go hang out on one of the whiney Mark Richt threads. Bunch of Alice's over there I tell ya.



 Dadblastit MC, you & your dern VISUALS!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Since he has so much time on his hands he could try and get into a pair of the redheads pantyhose then go hang out on one of the whiney Mark Richt threads. Bunch of Alice's over there I tell ya.





Sure am glad I don`t pay football much mind!  Them boys take it serious!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Since he has so much time on his hands he could try and get into a pair of the redheads pantyhose then go hang out on one of the whiney Mark Richt threads. Bunch of Alice's over there I tell ya.



Being a Dawg fan on the worst of days is still better than being a Bammer fan on the best.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Being a Dawg fan on the worst of days is still better than being a Bammer fan on the best.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Being a Dawg fan on the worst of days is still better than being a Bammer fan on the best.



So this is a great day for you then?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> So this is a great day for you then?



egggggxactly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Being a Dawg fan on the worst of days is still better than being a Bammer fan on the best.



At least you love BBQ'ing pork to take your mind off of the reality of the situation..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least you love BBQ'ing pork to take your mind off of the reality of the situation..



yeah well... life goes on...    Thats why i dont get over there and say "TO" much stupid stuff.  That way i dont have to fight battles every week.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Nic???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Nic???





I did not do it!! I haven`t done nothin` wrong!! It was somebody else that looks like me!!














Ma`am?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I did not do it!! I haven`t done nothin` wrong!! It was somebody else that looks like me!!
> 
> Ma`am?




There in lies the problem...................... no one else around looks like you................... although Nugefan comes close.................. 


Oh yeah.............................
















whatchadoin??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> There in lies the problem...................... no one else around looks like you................... although Nugefan comes close..................
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.............................
> ...





Actually, a good friend of mine, who I worked with, and just retired a few years ago, looks enough like me that his own Mama got us confused one time.  

I weren`t doin` nothin`...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Brb...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> There in lies the problem...................... no one else around looks like you................... although Nugefan comes close..................



 What did Nugefan do to tick you off??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, a good friend of mine, who I worked with, and just retired a few years ago, looks enough like me that *his own Mama got us confused one time.*
> 
> I weren`t doin` nothin`...


 How long ago was that??? 
Good!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Brb...



~~tapping my foot waiting~~~


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

What's goin' on?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What's goin' on?



Eating lunch waiting on the old grouch to come back in............ oh here, YOU take his leash, I gotta go outside for a bit......................


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Eating lunch waiting on the old grouch to come back in............ oh here, YOU take his leash, I gotta go outside for a bit......................



Huh?! I don't think so, Ms. Ma'am!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Huh?! I don't think so, Ms. Ma'am!!



Mind your elders and do like you were told young lady.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Huh?! I don't think so, Ms. Ma'am!!


Lissen here Lil'Red, you're bought the ONLY other one that knows how tight to hold his leash!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mind your elders and do like you were told young lady.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mind your elders and do like you were told young lady.



Watch it, Sparky-pooter! Or you'll be back in your dog house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Watch it, Sparky-pooter! Or you'll be back in your dog house!



Dog, these younguns now days got no respect for their elders..
Now I know how Uhhhbama was elected..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Huh?! I don't think so, Ms. Ma'am!!





Consider yourself lucky!  


Keebs, Without volunteerin` any more evidence than needed, I never got over 20 feet from the truck...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Consider yourself lucky!
> 
> 
> Keebs, Without volunteerin` any more evidence than needed, I never got over 20 feet from the truck...



Someone dropped something, or needed something tossed up huh?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lissen here Lil'Red, you're bought the ONLY other one that knows how tight to hold his leash!!



True. Very true. Of course, if you just hold pie over his head, that tends to work too. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dog, these younguns now days got no respect for their elders..
> Now I know how Uhhhbama was elected..



Everyone looks down on our generation. Y'all raised us!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Everyone looks down on our generation. Y'all raised us!



We have to look down, you're only 5 ft tall....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone dropped something, or needed something tossed up huh?





The Kinchafoonee swamp was a much needed break!  Purty down in there too, but hotter`n rip.


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Howdy folks....whatcha give me to deport Miguel?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> True. Very true. Of course, if you just hold pie over his head, that tends to work too.





I can read, ya know!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The Kinchafoonee swamp was a much needed break!  Purty down in there too, but hotter`n rip.



Making a contribution to drought relief huh?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dog, these younguns now days got no respect for their elders..
> Now I know how Uhhhbama was elected..






Nicodemus said:


> Consider yourself lucky!
> 
> 
> Keebs, Without volunteerin` any more evidence than needed, I never got over 20 feet from the truck...


 I KNEW something was up!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> True. Very true. Of course, if you just hold pie over his head, that tends to work too.
> Everyone looks down on our generation. Y'all raised us!


I've heard KK chocolate doughnuts work too! 
Now wait a minute, we RAISED ya'll to *think* before ya do something too, now who dropped the ball?!?!
Wait a minute, which generation ARE you?? X?Y?Z????


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The Kinchafoonee swamp was a much needed break!  Purty down in there too, but hotter`n rip.



What is rip and how is it hot?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

I had to go make sure the creek was still runnin`, to see if the deer was feedin` on the muscadines, and check on a nice spot for me to set my chair, when rifle season comes in....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have to look down, you're only 5 ft tall....


   Miguel, don't forget, she IS a small package of dynamite!! 



Self! said:


> Howdy folks....whatcha give me to deport Miguel?


Hhhhhmmmmm, lemme think on it fer a bit & get back with you................ 



Nicodemus said:


> I can read, ya know!!



 OOOOOPPPPPPSSSSSSSSssssssssss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> Howdy folks....whatcha give me to deport Miguel?



I'm not scared of you. You think "deport" is where de ships come in to unload.


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I had to go make sure the creek was still runnin`, to see if the deer was feedin` on the muscadines, and check on a nice spot for me to set my chair, when rifle season comes in....


 

so you finally tossed the musket in the trash? 'bout time ya got modern


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I can read, ya know!!



When did that happen?? 



Keebs said:


> I KNEW something was up!!
> 
> 
> I've heard KK chocolate doughnuts work too!
> ...



The ones with sprinkly thangs on top are the best.



Keebs said:


> Miguel, don't forget, she IS a small package of dynamite!!
> 
> 
> Hhhhhmmmmm, lemme think on it fer a bit & get back with you................
> ...



That's right, dernit!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not scared of you. You think "deport" is where de ships come in to unload.


 

no  da port is were you find the freshest coffee, deport is where ya take illegals


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> no  da port is were you find the freshest coffee, deport is where ya take illegals


So you're buying illegal coffee?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> so you finally tossed the musket in the trash? 'bout time ya got modern



MUSKET!!!??? Gabriel is a RIFLE!! I`m gonna start the season with it. 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> When did that happen??




Hush up, sassy little varmint!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're buying illegal coffee?


 

No! Get it right you nitwit!  You go to da port to sample the coffee, only buy it if you intend to keep it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> No! Get it right you nitwit!  You go to da port to sample the coffee, only buy it if you intend to keep it.



Big ol' needles are what you nit wit.....

Man you sure do have a problem with the english language.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> MUSKET!!!??? Gabriel is a RIFLE!! I`m gonna start the season with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say "please".


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Say "please".





 I`d rather eat a bug!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather eat a bug!!



It can be arranged....




I'm out y'all. The internet is out at the house, so I won't be on tonight unless a miracle occurs. Y'all try to behave.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> It can be arranged....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good day, Little Red.


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> MUSKET!!!??? Gabriel is rust bucket good fer nothn' lead slinger, I finally upgraded to a slingshot this year!! I`m gonna start the season with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


>


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Big ol' needles are what you nit wit.....
> 
> Man you sure do have a problem with the english language.


 


Usted mejor ejecutar antes de que me llame INS 


( you better run )


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> Usted mejor ejecutar antes de que me llame INS





Translation, before I have to band you!!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Translation, before I have to band you!!!


 

per forum rules dat I have read, , one one was posted before your posting. 


Can I be president now?


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> Usted mejor ejecutar antes de que me llame INS
> 
> 
> ( you better run )



(before i call)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Ha! You just barely slipped in under the fence!


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ha! You just barely slipped in under the fence!


 

Speaking of fences and slingshots, I bet you designed this, didn't you?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3Ya6z-NlDo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3Ya6z-NlDo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Now that I could have fun with!! 

With a little modification, it could be used on cats and coons too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Well... went to the doc...  Lortabs and Flexiril is on the menu. 


Oh and Keebs, he suggested that i go see the witch doctor and get an adjustment.  "You will feel better a lot quicker", he says.   I think he was in cahoots with the chiro.  That's all he could talk about the whole time.  I'm still skeptical. 

Yeah, yeah, you told me so.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well... went to the doc...  Lortabs and Flexiril is on the menu.
> 
> 
> Oh and Keebs, he suggested that i go see the witch doctor and get an adjustment.  "You will feel better a lot quicker", he says.   I think he was in cahoots with the chiro.  That's all he could talk about the whole time.  I'm still skeptical.
> ...



 Ok, little lesson here............. did he suggest a "snatch & jerk" or one that uses an Activator?? 
Personally, I recommend the Activator, less stressful, longer lasting adjustment.............. your welcome....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Nurse Doctor Keebs, what is your recommendations for me?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, little lesson here............. did he suggest a "snatch & jerk" or one that uses an Activator??
> Personally, I recommend the Activator, less stressful, longer lasting adjustment.............. your welcome....





He recommended the one he goes to.. no snatch and jerk crap.  I told him i would think about it. 

Ask me again in about 1 hour when these pills kick in.  I may agree to almost anything.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nurse Doctor Keebs, what is your recommendations for me?




Hacksaw or Chainsaw.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nurse Doctor Keebs, what is your recommendations for me?


Stay the course you are on, Wander's got you covered!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> He recommended the one he goes to.. no snatch and jerk crap.  I told him i would think about it.
> 
> Ask me again in about 1 hour when these pills kick in.  I may agree to almost anything.


Good Choice......... you must have a pretty good Med. Doc. for HIM to recommend a Chiro, usually the two don't "gee-haw" with one another!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Hacksaw or Chainsaw.



 Dang, I hope them pills mellow you on out!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Stay the course you are on, Wander's got you covered!!
> 
> 
> Good Choice......... you must have a pretty good Med. Doc. for HIM to recommend a Chiro, usually the two don't "gee-haw" with one another!!
> ...




I was very surprised myself when he mentioned it.  We'll see... I'm just not use to this doctor stuff.  Guess i'm skeered of coming out worse than I was before I went in, ya know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hacksaw or Chainsaw.







Keebs said:


> Stay the course you are on, Wander's got you covered!!





I`ll be careful while I`m out plunderin`. Just in the easy to walk places.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I was very surprised myself when he mentioned it.  We'll see... I'm just not use to this doctor stuff.  Guess i'm skeered of coming out worse than I was before I went in, ya know.


Chiro's have come a long way, just take you a flexeril before you go in and have someone available to drive you after wards!!  Also, a good masseuse wouldn't hurt neither! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be careful while I`m out plunderin`. Just in the easy to walk places.



It wouldn't *hurt* to keep a walking stick with you, yaknow!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chiro's have come a long way, just take you a flexeril before you go in and have someone available to drive you after wards!!  Also, a good masseuse wouldn't hurt neither!
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't *hurt* to keep a walking stick with you, yaknow!




Ok, a Oriental masseuse or American?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chiro's have come a long way, just take you a flexeril before you go in and have someone available to drive you after wards!!  Also, a good masseuse wouldn't hurt neither!
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't *hurt* to keep a walking stick with you, yaknow!




I got crutches, a store bought cane, and 3 homemade walkin` sticks leanin` agin the fireplace hearth right now. One of them walkin` sticks is good for whoppin` pesky younguns across the shoulders too!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, a Oriental masseuse or American?


For you??  I got someone, lemme call my cuz up that way she has a guy that'll fix ya Riiiiight up! 



Nicodemus said:


> I got crutches, a store bought cane, and 3 homemade walkin` sticks leanin` agin the fireplace hearth right now. One of them walkin` sticks is good for whoppin` pesky younguns across the shoulders too!



   They ain't just for looks & whoppin........ I ain't saying, I just sayin......................


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 20, 2010)

Just a passin' though and thought I need to stop by and give a big Shout out...


Howdy Folks...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just a passin' though and thought I need to stop by and give a big Shout out...
> 
> 
> Howdy Folks...



Hey RM, you getting a break from work yet?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Which one of you knuckleheads left the back door wide open with the air conditioning running?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

This teal huntin shore is hot. I think I'll hav to drink a dozen stones jus to cool off when I get home


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one of you knuckleheads left the back door wide open with the air conditioning running?





I had to get that smoke out somehow...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> This teal huntin shore is hot. I think I'll hav to drink a dozen stones jus to cool off when I get home



Do you have your Teal tags?


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you have your Teal tags?



you dont play tag with em you shoot em.


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 20, 2010)

Evening folks, whats the good word?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2010)

hey all


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you have your Teal tags?



Turned out I didn't need em cause dad kilt a goose instead


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening folks, whats the good word?



Huntin season



Seth carter said:


> hey all



Hey dood


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 20, 2010)

Heeeeeeyyyyyyy yyooooooouuuuuuuu guuuuuuuuuuyysss! 







HI


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZB1cNkC71vE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZB1cNkC71vE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeyyyyyyy yyooooooouuuuuuuu guuuuuuuuuuyysss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HI miz Yara


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZB1cNkC71vE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZB1cNkC71vE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBDF04fQKtQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jBDF04fQKtQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, I hit the wrong button.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/azESmq6KENQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/azESmq6KENQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Seth!!! You hickory nut head!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth!!! You hickory nut head!!



what did i do


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZB1cNkC71vE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZB1cNkC71vE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Yeah, thats me right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

With this news, one of ya`ll post up the Ballad of Curtis Lowe.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=570679


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HI miz Yara



Well at least you didn't call me ma'am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well at least you didn't call me ma'am.



Hiya Can, how are you feeling tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

arrggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!
The forum slowdown started early tonight. Tok almost 3 minutes for this thread to load! 
 Nic, i think Savage was blowing smoke about the slowdown. It only happens on  Woody's. I can go to any other website and it loads immediately!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Howdy Yara.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> arrggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!
> The forum slowdown started early tonight. Tok almost 3 minutes for this thread to load!
> Nic, i think Savage was blowing smoke about the slowdown. It only happens on  Woody's. I can go to any other website and it loads immediately!





Here too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> arrggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!
> The forum slowdown started early tonight. Tok almost 3 minutes for this thread to load!
> Nic, i think Savage was blowing smoke about the slowdown. It only happens on  Woody's. I can go to any other website and it loads immediately!



No problem here


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Yara.


Hi hunny, how's your knee feeling?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya Can, how are you feeling tonight?



Ssdd


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hi hunny, how's your knee feeling?





No better, but one week from tomorrow, it`ll be gettin` better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Forum sped up again now. 
Anyway, evening ya'll. Long day at the Big House ands thought i'd stop by before i go to the Sports forum and watch the Dawg fight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hi hunny, how's your knee feeling?
> 
> 
> Ssdd



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 20, 2010)

Evening all.

Hope all is well with yall!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not a particularly religious man, but ya'll say a little prayer for Bubbette tonight. Things are really bad with her mom and the end looks near.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Hope all is well with yall!



Evening sir.



rhbama3 said:


> I'm not a particularly religious man, but ya'll say a little prayer for Bubbette tonight. Things are really bad with her mom and the end looks near.



Will do Robert.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Forum sped up again now.
> Anyway, evening ya'll. Long day at the Big House ands thought i'd stop by before i go to the Sports forum and watch the Dawg fight.



You got it Bubba, send her my love!!


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

WJ is a guest now?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not a particularly religious man, but ya'll say a little prayer for Bubbette tonight. Things are really bad with her mom and the end looks near.



Oh no  My prayers are with her, yall and the whole family. Sorry to hear this


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not a particularly religious man, but ya'll say a little prayer for Bubbette tonight. Things are really bad with her mom and the end looks near.



sorry to hear this Bama.


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 20, 2010)

Who wants to take me hunting?  Have bow will travel.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

slip said:


> WJ is a guest now?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

slip said:


> WJ is a guest now?



 I noticed that too.

Hey Snowy, how'd the horse moving go??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, everybody.

I hope Chris( WJ)  isn't in trouble. That was weird.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Robert, please tell Helen that we have all of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I noticed that too.
> 
> Hey Snowy, how'd the horse moving go??



Hey Sista! 

Well, last I hear, there ended up bein 30 horses  and the vet examined each of them upon arrival at the rescue gals property. There was even a mule  Guess they all got moved alright though  

One problem... our hay moving truck (the big red Dodge dually) has a possible blown turbo  so I guess we're gonna be movin hay w our truck for a bit


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> Well, last I hear, there ended up bein 30 horses  and the vet examined each of them upon arrival at the rescue gals property. There was even a mule  Guess they all got moved alright though
> 
> One problem... our hay moving truck (the big red Dodge dually) has a possible blown turbo  so I guess we're gonna be movin hay w our truck for a bit



Glad the horses got moved!!!
 Hate that about the truck, ya'll loading it on a trailer to move or dragging with the truck?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Glad the horses got moved!!!
> Hate that about the truck, ya'll loading it on a trailer to move or dragging with the truck?



Loadin it on the 26ft dovetail gooseneck trailer... 14 bales a load  drives like a dream too  Though I'm always the one stuck strappin the load down... nuttin like crawlin on them big lopsided bales 

Oh, its a 20 mile move.. from the winter pasture up here to the farm


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Loadin it on the 26ft dovetail gooseneck trailer... 14 bales a load  drives like a dream too  Though I'm always the one stuck strappin the load down... nuttin like crawlin on them big lopsided bales



How many have you crawled over that was loaded with ants!!??! Gawd I hate ants!!

Ok, supper is ready, fried pork chops, flat beans & garlic mashed taters.......... 
Bama, keep us posted & thoughts & prayers to all the family!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Hope all is well with yall!



hey dude bye dude



rhbama3 said:


> I'm not a particularly religious man, but ya'll say a little prayer for Bubbette tonight. Things are really bad with her mom and the end looks near.







SnowHunter said:


> Loadin it on the 26ft dovetail gooseneck trailer... 14 bales a load  drives like a dream too  Though I'm always the one stuck strappin the load down... nuttin like crawlin on them big lopsided bales
> 
> Oh, its a 20 mile move.. from the winter pasture up here to the farm



sounds kinda like an event in the rednek olimpics


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How many have you crawled over that was loaded with ants!!??! Gawd I hate ants!!
> 
> Ok, supper is ready, fried pork chops, flat beans & garlic mashed taters..........
> Bama, keep us posted & thoughts & prayers to all the family!


None so far, thankfully  But I'm sure I'll fine one or three sooner or later  

Yum, sounds like supper fit for a Queen!! 


Hankus said:


> hey dude bye dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heey Hankus!!!!! 

Yup, pretty much


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Awright Snow, you be mindful, crawlin` around on top of them haybales. Don`t fall yourself off, you hear?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Awright Snow, you be mindful, crawlin` around on top of them haybales. Don`t fall yourself off, you hear?



I will, Nick   I've almost perfected the ratched strap toss 

And... the guy who owns this property was parylized via a round bale unloadin up here at the farm.. thats ALWAYS in the back of my mind, when workin around em


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I will, Nick   I've almost perfected the ratched strap toss
> 
> And... the guy who owns this property was parylized via a round bale unloadin up here at the farm.. thats ALWAYS in the back of my mind, when workin around em



I used to load pipe trailers sometimes at an old job. Anythin that falls off a trailer will hurt ya.


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 20, 2010)

This one is winding down, who is gonna start the next one? Whats happen Hankus, long time no see


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> This one is winding down, who is gonna start the next one? Whats happen Hankus, long time no see



nuttin much I jus been here n there n tryin to figger out where I'm headed next and gettin nowhere. Got any of the lava poppers on ya


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nuttin much I jus been here n there n tryin to figger out where I'm headed next and gettin nowhere. Got any of the lava poppers on ya



Na, the troopers ate them all, and now I'm laying low


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No better, but one week from tomorrow, it`ll be gettin` better.


Please try to stay off of it as best as you can, please.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry to hear that.



It's a part of life sweetie. Ty for checking up on me luv.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Na, the troopers ate them all, and now I'm laying low



I dont blame ya but what I wanna know is does that make ya even or do they owe ya one now


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Hankus, SD, and anybody else still here. 
This was the first night in several weeks that the forum didn't slow down at 9:00 for me. It was slow earlier, but only for about 15 minutes.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> This one is winding down, who is gonna start the next one? Whats happen Hankus, long time no see



Well Hey There, Firemaker  How you doin?

Hey Yara! 

Hey Bro


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Please try to stay off of it as best as you can, please.





I am, but I`m about as miserable as a hog thief in a church.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Please try to stay off of it as best as you can, please.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a part of life sweetie. Ty for checking up on me luv.



Hiya, Yara!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Hankus, SD, and anybody else still here.
> This was the first night in several weeks that the forum didn't slow down at 9:00 for me. It was slow earlier, but only for about 15 minutes.



sweet  but I aint been havin no trouble wid dat cause I aint been on at that time


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Hankus, SD, and anybody else still here.
> This was the first night in several weeks that the forum didn't slow down at 9:00 for me. It was slow earlier, but only for about 15 minutes.



likewise


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I am, but I`m about as miserable as a hog thief in a church.



Whew man that is miserable, must be jus shy of an unarmed man with the seven year itch.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I am, but I`m about as miserable as a hog thief in a church.






im laughing at the joke, not you.
you come up with some good'uns


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

slip said:


> im laughing at the joke, not you.
> you come up with some good'uns





All I got is time, to set around and think of stuff, since everbody has me calfrope tied down, with my knee elevated. I`m gittin` house fever!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


>





And you settin` there, battin` your eyes like  an owl in a hailstorm!! Quit it!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Who is the next victim???


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 20, 2010)

Doing great , no, I'm on top of the GSP at the moment. Won't last


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 20, 2010)

Nic- your gonna have a little something extra in your care package.    You do eat grits right?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



DJ!!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And you settin` there, battin` your eyes like an owl in a hailstorm!! Quit it!!!


 








Nicodemus said:


> Who is the next victim???


 

I'm your hucklebearer. 





BBQBOSS said:


> Nic- your gonna have a little something extra in your care package. You do eat grits right?


 


He flosses with barb wire if that means anything.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Doing great , no, I'm on top of the GSP at the moment. Won't last



oh well ya can only be topdog fer awhile anyway



deerehauler said:


>



shoulda slid down to freshfest2


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not a particularly religious man, but ya'll say a little prayer for Bubbette tonight. Things are really bad with her mom and the end looks near.


Done!!.............Send Helen my condolences



Hankus said:


> I used to load pipe trailers sometimes at an old job. Anythin that falls off a trailer will hurt ya.


What kind of pipe??

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nic- your gonna have a little something extra in your care package.    You do eat grits right?




YESSIR!!!! 



Self! said:


> I'm your hucklebearer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And trim my beard with a chainsaw.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>


Whasup DJ!!........How was Missouri??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done!!.............Send Helen my condolences
> 
> What kind of pipe??
> 
> Good evening folks!!



well pipe from 4" to 10" sometimes 12" and 10' or 20' lengths


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> YESSIR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


>





Them too!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> DJ!!!




Hey ya SNowwyyyyy



Hankus said:


> oh well ya can only be topdog fer awhile anyway
> 
> 
> 
> shoulda slid down to freshfest2


WHat up Hankus!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!........How was Missouri??



It was a blast posted a picture of my ram on the bragging board but sure you saw it on face book soon after it happened. I am gonna hafta book a trip back there is next year or so it was so good.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WHat up Hankus!!



goin wide open at home school n werk and I fell like I'm standin still


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

man that moon sure is bright, i can actually see flossie in the dark for once.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

slip said:


> man that moon sure is bright, i can actually see flossie in the dark for once.



SLIP!!! 
 What are you doing looking at Bitteroot's wife in the dark?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And trim my beard with a chainsaw.


Glad i'm not the one that has to keep that chainsaw sharp!!



deerehauler said:


> It was a blast posted a picture of my ram on the bragging board but sure you saw it on face book soon after it happened. I am gonna hafta book a trip back there is next year or so it was so good.


.....I've seen the one on FB!!.......I'll have to go to the bragging board, and check those out!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> SLIP!!!
> What are you doing looking at Bitteroot's wife in the dark?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Done!!.............Send Helen my condolences
> 
> What kind of pipe??
> 
> Good evening folks!!


Hey Mitch  


deerehauler said:


> Hey ya SNowwyyyyy
> 
> 
> WHat up Hankus!!
> ...


Sounds like an adventure DJ!! 



rhbama3 said:


> SLIP!!!
> What are you doing looking at Bitteroot's wife in the dark?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad i'm not the one that has to keep that chainsaw sharp!!
> 
> .....I've seen the one on FB!!.......I'll have to go to the bragging board, and check those out!!





 Thanks Mitch, after cruisin` the forums, I needed a laugh!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .....I've seen the one on FB!!.......I'll have to go to the bragging board, and check those out!!



Same one when I bring my memory card to work I will hafta load some more!



SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like an adventure DJ!!



Oh it was a blast how you been!


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> SLIP!!!
> What are you doing looking at Bitteroot's wife in the dark?


po boys cant afford night vision...gotta wait for teh moon.
i was talking about my dog


Hankus said:


>





SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Same one when I bring my memory card to work I will hafta load some more!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it was a blast how you been!



Been good, busy busy with stuff around here  

Now I gots to scram.. gonna try and get up at 0530 and get Ian on the bus instead of havin to drive him to school like I done the last few school days 

Yall enjoy!! NITE!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 20, 2010)

slip said:


> man that moon sure is bright, i can actually see flossie in the dark for once.





rhbama3 said:


> SLIP!!!
> What are you doing looking at Bitteroot's wife in the dark?






SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch


Hey Snowy!!..........You be safe strappin down them haybales!!..........BTW you got an extra one you could bring to FPG for Matt??



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Mitch, after cruisin` the forums, I needed a laugh!!






deerehauler said:


> Same one when I bring my memory card to work I will hafta load some more!


Let me know when you get em posted up!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Been good, busy busy with stuff around here
> 
> Now I gots to scram.. gonna try and get up at 0530 and get Ian on the bus instead of havin to drive him to school like I done the last few school days
> 
> Yall enjoy!! NITE!!!



night snowy!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Let me know when you get em posted up!!



Will do!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

slip said:


> po boys cant afford night vision...gotta wait for teh moon.
> i was talking about my dog



Oh..........
So you named your  dog after Bitteroot's wife? I don't believe i'd have told that, little bro.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

slip said:


> po boys cant afford night vision...gotta wait for teh moon.



coming to a sig line near you


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> coming to a sig line near you


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well Hey There, Firemaker  How you doin?
> 
> Hey Yara!
> 
> Hey Bro


Evening ma'am


Nicodemus said:


> I am, but I`m about as miserable as a hog thief in a church.


You'll be fine i'm sure. Just don't be stubborn.


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Yara!



Sir....


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh..........
> So you named your  dog after Bitteroot's wife? I don't believe i'd have told that, little bro.


im busted...what can i say..


Hankus said:


> coming to a sig line near you


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>



got-er-did


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening ma'am
> 
> You'll be fine i'm sure. Just don't be stubborn.
> 
> ...


 


2 things....

Is that a bugger on you finger? 


I thought Winnie the Poo was G-rated?


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> 2 things....
> 
> Is that a bugger on you finger?
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey All!! Just got back from the Fair (YeeHaw) & Since it was my 1year Anniversary its been a mighty good day, how bout yall?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> Hey All!! Just got back from the Fair (YeeHaw) & Since it was my 1year Anniversary its been a mighty good day, how bout yall?



thank I'm bout togo to bed cause I gotta get up today sometime. Js watched the aints win at the end


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


Interesting avatar there, yara. 


sweetsarah13 said:


> Hey All!! Just got back from the Fair (YeeHaw) & Since it was my 1year Anniversary its been a mighty good day, how bout yall?


Hey, Sarah!
I miss the fair. We used to have a really good one. Nothing like a smoked turkey leg, funnel cake, elephant ear, and candied apple!
and then a ride to make you lose it all....


Hankus said:


> thank I'm bout togo to bed cause I gotta get up today sometime. Js watched the aints win at the end


Seeya, Hankus! I was watching the game too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> 2 things....
> 
> Is that a bugger on you finger?
> 
> ...





YaraG. said:


>






sweetsarah13 said:


> Hey All!! Just got back from the Fair (YeeHaw) & Since it was my 1year Anniversary its been a mighty good day, how bout yall?


Welcome to the fire Sarah!!



Hankus said:


> thank I'm bout togo to bed cause I gotta get up today sometime. Js watched the aints win at the end


Night Hankus!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 21, 2010)

sweetsarah13 said:


> Hey All!! Just got back from the Fair (YeeHaw) & Since it was my 1year Anniversary its been a mighty good day, how bout yall?



Been a long day but a good day!! Glad to here ya had a good one!!



Hankus said:


> thank I'm bout togo to bed cause I gotta get up today sometime. Js watched the aints win at the end



Later Hankus!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)

g'nite bamer, RUTT, DJ, SS13 n d lurkers I'm  to


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2010)

Nite Hankus.


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 21, 2010)

Off to count sheep I go ...gnight y'all.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, Sarah!
I miss the fair. We used to have a really good one. Nothing like a smoked turkey leg, funnel cake, elephant ear, and candied apple!
and then a ride to make you lose it all....


What is an Elephant Ear? they were advertising those! & didja know, the fry butter


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy Monday knight peoples. Hope all is well.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 21, 2010)

G'mornin ya late night drivlers.

It's my Friday.only had to work 2 days this week,taking off the blast 2 days as wife is having a procedure done to her Wed.morn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Off to count sheep I go ...gnight y'all.


There is only a limited number of them sheep!!..........Hope you drift off before they are all gone!!



sweetsarah13 said:


> What is an Elephant Ear? they were advertising those! & didja know, the fry butter


Never heard of them either??



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday knight peoples. Hope all is well.


Howdy Craig!!.........I hear the Yak sack callin, won't be long now!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin ya late night drivlers.
> 
> It's my Friday.only had to work 2 days this week,taking off the blast 2 days as wife is having a procedure done to her Wed.morn.


Hey Jeff, good hopes fo da wife an the procedure. How you been?


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday knight peoples. Hope all is well.


Hey ya HT!



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin ya late night drivlers.
> 
> It's my Friday.only had to work 2 days this week,taking off the blast 2 days as wife is having a procedure done to her Wed.morn.



Hope all goes well on her Procedure!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, good hopes fo da wife an the procedure. How you been?





deerehauler said:


> Hey ya HT!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well on her Procedure!!!



Thanks y'all


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is only a limited number of them sheep!!..........Hope you drift off before they are all gone!!
> 
> Never heard of them either??
> 
> Howdy Craig!!.........I hear the Yak sack callin, won't be long now!!


Yep, i know dat's right. We sho been busy too tonight. Now at home and pleasantly stuffed. Aaaah to relax. Tommorrow start off with chainsaw again. Then planes.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya HT!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well on her Procedure!!!


DJ! man you gone long time! But looks like ya got ya some good meat wid dat ram. Perty take there.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> DJ! man you gone long time! But looks like ya got ya some good meat wid dat ram. Perty take there.



Thanks
Yeah by the time I been able to get on at night everybody done went to bed!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh I also found out I will be getting bumped to day shift next year I am not sure if I told anybody that yet!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh I also found out I will be getting bumped to day shift next year I am not sure if I told anybody that yet!


From your reaction......I presume that is not a good thing!!

Good  night Folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh I also found out I will be getting bumped to day shift next year I am not sure if I told anybody that yet!


Man ya gonna HATE that i know. I surely do despise day shift. Got way too much bovine residue to put up with.
 So now you need a nice hog to go wit dat ram head. I mabe help ya out.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> From your reaction......I presume that is not a good thing!!
> 
> Good  night Folks!!


Nite Mitch, and a very pleasant day in the a.m.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> From your reaction......I presume that is not a good thing!!
> 
> Good  night Folks!!


Night Mitch and nope I like the night shift!



hogtrap44 said:


> Man ya gonna HATE that i know. I surely do despise day shift. Got way too much bovine residue to put up with.
> So now you need a nice hog to go wit dat ram head. I mabe help ya out.



Yeah gonna hafta figure something out before Jan and I am dayshift!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Night Mitch and nope I like the night shift!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah gonna hafta figure something out before Jan and I am dayshift!


Give November some thought.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Give November some thought.



yeah that may be a good month there


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't know how I'll act if I ever get to day shift.....Which,our day shift is noon-midnight.I've been on midnight -noon for the past 20 years...........dang,hard to believe I stayed at this job that long


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 21, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yeah that may be a good month there


Good deal.   Well,....been a busy day again. Time to investigate the ol' yak sack. Mabe off to Valhalla. The wild wind blew the storms of time in spiral. Nite fellers.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Don't know how I'll act if I ever get to day shift.....Which,our day shift is noon-midnight.I've been on midnight -noon for the past 20 years...........dang,hard to believe I stayed at this job that long


Been on mids 12 of my 13 years. Time sure starts to picl up after awhile!



hogtrap44 said:


> Good deal.   Well,....been a busy day again. Time to investigate the ol' yak sack. Mabe off to Valhalla. The wild wind blew the storms of time in spiral. Nite fellers.




Night HT


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 21, 2010)

morning folks...Got a early wake up call for a server issue,guess I will be headed home early today....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2010)

did the server have a foot fault?

 please.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2010)

This thread is on it's last leg. Just passin thru on my way out the door. Yall have a good day


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did the server have a foot fault?
> 
> please.



No it had a caffeine over dose


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 21, 2010)

mornin folks.... coffee.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## MoonPie (Sep 21, 2010)

echo...echo...echo​


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 21, 2010)

whooooo


----------

